# Just doin' it



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok, so I've been journaling on MM.com since january.. The place have become pretty slow.. Many of the old MM-people have gone here instead.. and I feel like I could use some change..  
So, I'm starting a journal here instead! 

Perhaps I should tell you some things about myself.. I'm 18, living in Sweden.. Have been lifting since the end of year 2000 and am now trying to cut up for summer! 
The plan to do this is to go pretty low carb.. around 60-100g a day.. protein around 200g and fat around 40-50g.. which basicly adds up to 1500-1700 calories.. And I usually have a cheat day once a week..

Would you like some pics??

Ok, coming right up..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok.. first one..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Showing a lil' ab... with too much flab..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

My back..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

YEAH!!! YOU JOINED US TOO!!! I KNEW YOU WOULD!!!!  Great picture sweetie!! Your sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

And a little face pic..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah Princess, I would miss you guys too much!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 21, 2002)

Beautiful! I'm in love!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks dg806, that's very sweet!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

I know you would darlin'....haha!! MM.COM has just gotten sooo slow! This one soo good is fast!! 
KEEP UP YOUR AWESOME WORK!! You look Great!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 21, 2002)

*wow* looking great Nike Girl.keep it up..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Princess- yeah, I know.. there's not as much action anymore.. We'll just have to make this our frequent hang-out now! 

Tank- Thanks! You bet I'll keep it up.. and IMPROVE it.. 

...But the ultra-clean thing will have a lil' break tomorrow and saturday.. Tomorrow will be great food and workout-wise.. but I suspect there'll be some serious drinking..   I have a big party-night planned.. Lot's of fun.. And saturday is cheat day.. I know I should save drinking for cheat days, but it doesn't happen very often.. So this one will have to be overlooked!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

OKAY WE will overlook your drinking tomorrow night!! I do that too..sometimes I will drink on a saturday night..then Sundays are my cheat days...but I recover better that away!! ya, this will definalty be our new hangout..I can see it already!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Yippiiiiiie! My drinking is overlooked!  
Thanks princess.. makes me feel better about it hearing that you do the same!!  Will go to bed now, see ya tomorrow girlie!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

nike girl, lookin awesome, have fun tomorrow night.  

hmmm makes me think I need a drinking night somewere in my schedule.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HAHAHA!! Glad you feel better!! Ya, I do it too!!  I hope u have a blast tomorrow night!! Goodnight girlie!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 21, 2002)

Ooooooooo....there you are. 

I have a question before I start to pornalise you...um, your journal.

Is the dreaded BF coming here to post in egyption too.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Princess- yeah, I know.. there's not as much action anymore.. We'll just have to make this our frequent hang-out now!
> 
> Tank- Thanks! You bet I'll keep it up.. and IMPROVE it..
> ...


cheating every once in awhile is a good thing, you can go stir crazy after months of eating right and training hard.go enjoy yourself.. only wish i was there


----------



## Jenny (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, so I've been a BAD girl this weekend (no pornal comments on that Kuso...  ).. The saturday cheat-dat extended into sunday.. was not meant to happen.. I did good up until 3:00PM.. Then I went to my boyfriend's family for dinner... His mother had a birthday.. And since they're italian, with a packed food- culture, the whole table was stuffed.. I don't think I've ever seen so much food..  And since his mom takes it personally if you don't eat.. I ate..  Ok, that was a fairly good excuse.. But it doesn't justify me eating the cake and chocolate later..  Nope..
I screwed up.. But you must admit that it was a pretty tough situation.. 

Oh well, I'll dust myself off... start fresh and go down to the basement and get some cardio done!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Ooooooooo....there you are.
> 
> I have a question before I start to pornalise you...um, your journal.
> ...



Sorry Kuso, didn't see your post! 

Yep, the boyfriend will probably be coming, just emailed him the link.. Don't know if he'll become a member and post here though.. 
  But he will be watching every step..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2002)

My cardio this morning... on empty stomach:
Intervals on stationary bike:

3min low
2min med
3min low
1min high
1 min low
1min high
2min med
1min high
2min med
1min high
2min med
1min high
2min med
4min low
5min cool-down

Then I had breakfast:
7 egg whites
0.4 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp peanutbutter
0.2cup skim-milk

380cal 35p 35c 12f


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2002)

Have had a good day today.. Am having easterholiday all week.. Have tons of schoolwork to do anyway, so I'm not exactly having a vacation..  But at least I don't have to go to school!

Today's workouts:
cardio, as mentioned above
15 min bikin to- and home from gym.
1 hour weighttraining:
Chest and triceps:

dumbell benchpress 4 sets 8-10 reps
incline benchpress  4 sets 8 reps 
pec-deck fly 4sets 7-9 reps 

Tricep pushdown 3 sets 8-10 reps 
Reverse grip Tricep pushdown 3 sets 8-10 reps 
Bench dips 3 sets 10 reps 

Diet:

08:30 
See above post

11:30
35g protein powder mixed w. water
1 tbsp peanut butter

1:30
5 oz halibut (what kind of name is that?!? )

Had almost no vegetables  in the fridge.. so I took what we had and made a little something.. 
2 small tomatoes, 1/4 cup red sweet pepper, 1/2 cup green beans.. And some different oriental spices (NO SUGAR in those, read the labels VERY carefully before putting it in my pan..)..
1 tbsp pb

3:00
2 oz lean turkey
1 tbsp pb

6:00 After weights
35g proteinpowder mixed w. water
1/4 small green apple..

At about 8:00-8:30 I will have:
5 oz chicken breast
2 cups lettuce

Macros:

1562 cals

211g protein 55%
64g carbs      13%
54g fat          32%


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

I have been working so hard today.. No, not in the gym..   On my computer.. Have this big essay that I'm handing in after easter and I've been sweating about it forever.. When I started this morning I had 4 pages.. Now, I've got 15 and I'M FINISHED!!  It feels so good, cause this essay has made me uncomfortable for such a long time!!

Haven't done any workouts yet... Saved my back/bicep workout until tomorrow.. Felt like finishing this s*it today, so I'd have the rest of the week off!! yiiiihaaaaaa!!
Am doing a cardio class tonight though.. 45 min spinning.. That'll be verrrry sweaty.. 

Diet today:

07:00
0.4 cup oatmeal
0.2 cup skim-milk
1 tbsp cinnamon
1 tbsp pb
7 egg whites

10:30 (those hours just flew by since I was typing like a maniac on the puter.. )
4 oz chicken breast
1 oz turkey breast
1 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup zucchini
10 almonds

1:30
5 oz salmon filé
1 cup lettuce 
1 cup brussel sprouts
1/2 tbsp pb
10 almonds

5:30
35g p-powder mixed w. water
1 1/2 tbsp pb

After my workout at 7:30 I'll have:
8:30
4 oz chicken
1 oz turkey
1 cup lettuce

That'll be:
1456 cals

189 g protein 53%
62g carbs       13%
53g fat           34%

Tomorrow I'll half the fats and double the carbs! Wednesday is mix-up day!


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I have been working so hard today.. No, not in the gym.. I've been sweating  It feels so good,



Now THATS the N_G I like to see, completely, unashamedly, PORNAL!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Now THATS the N_G I like to see, completely, unashamedly, PORNAL!



 Kuso.. good one... What do you do for a living? Editing?? huh? 
 

I guess I haven't been pornal enough for you lately.. I'll try to do better.. I promise..


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> I guess I haven't been pornal enough for you lately.. I'll try to do better.. I promise..



Now thats one promise I`m going to keep you to


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

Lookie lookie, I've got my second page!!   

Yeah Kuso, I BET you will.. Now I'm going to the gym to work up that SWEAT we we're talking about..  

See ya!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm changing my diet.. This high fat lower carbs isn't working for me.. I started cutting down in january.. back then I ate around 100-150g carbs, 170-200g protein and 30-45g fat.. 
Doing that I lost 8 pounds.. 
Well, then I started higher fat and lower carbs.. sometimes as low as 20g of carbs.. and since I started that, I've gained all of my 8 pounds back.. stepped on the scale today.. and I actually started crying.. it sucks so bad... now I have been switching the numbers up and tried carb-cycling and stuff.. But I'm gaining.. not loosing..

This really sucks..   So now, once and for all, I'm going BACK to moderate carbs, low-mod fat and high protein.. That has worked for me before and I think I should go for that.. this is making me very frustrated..  

*giving myself a pep-talk*Ok NG.. come on.. get that spirit back now.. remember, you're a cheerleader.. should be full of spirit..


----------



## Chalcedony (Mar 27, 2002)

I feel your pain... i tried the whole high fat low carb and gained weight.... so i went back to my old diet and now im losing it again... don't give up girl


----------



## kuso (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> yell: remember, you're a cheerleader.. should be full of spirit..




 Need I remind you.......I`m still waiting for the evidence......


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chalcedony *_
> I feel your pain... i tried the whole high fat low carb and gained weight.... so i went back to my old diet and now im losing it again... don't give up girl



Thank you Chalcedony! I guess that diet isn't for everyone! We all have to find what works best for US!  What split P/C/F are you having now?
I'm thinking 55/25/20 or 50/30/20..
Thanks again.. I actually feel much better now.. Went for a long run and realised that things are not that bad.. I just need to pick up my boxing gloves and get back in the ring to fight that fat!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> Need I remind you.......I`m still waiting for the evidence......



You seem to be everywhere today..  In my journals, in my pm-box and inbox..  Well, the cheerleading season is over for me actually.. Hockey leauge is over.. We have a soccer thing going on, but I don't know how that'll turn out yet.. 
But ok.. I'll give you evidence.. quality sucks.. and it's 6 months old.. yeah.. I have had it all along  .. here you go...


----------



## kuso (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> You seem to be everywhere today..  In my journals, in my pm-box and inbox.. :rolleyes



Well.....this would just be too easy to pornalise....

The pic is nice....but I`m sure you`re still holing out on me!!??!!??


----------



## Chalcedony (Mar 27, 2002)

i dont know the percentages of p/c/f.. it's less than 20 gms of fat , i can tell you that much and prolly only abpout 100-150 in carbs....it changes.. and i dont keep track when im on this diet cuz it works for me without having to keep track


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2002)

Kuso, I'm not giving you any more cheer-pics!!

Today's workouts: 
Cardio: 40 min running.. gave it all I had.. 
Weights: Back and Bicep.. I really should post my routine.. naah.. I'll do it next week.. lol 

Diet: 

07:45 
1 cup special K 
1 small pear 
1 cup skim-milk 
6 egg whites 
5 almonds 

10:45 (after running) 
35g proteinpowder mixed w. water 
1 kiwi 

After this I started feeling really weird.. like terribly cold and feeling sick.. I don't know why, maybe I needed more carbs after running.. 

1:00 
4 oz chicken 
1 cup mushrooms 
lettuce 
5 almonds 

4:45 (after weights) 
35g protein powder mixed w. water 
1/2 small pear 

at around 6:30ish I'll have: 
5 oz lean roast beef 
2 small potatoes 
1 cup zucchini 

This will make: 
1452 cals 

183g protein 52% 
123g carbs 31% 
26g fat 17% 

I'm pretty happy with that split.. this is what I'll do from now on..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

hey Nike_girl...where are u??????????????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

BUMP!!!

Where are u??? Are u okay girl??? I miss u!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey NG 

I hopes ya doing okay!

Hey, how long do you wait after your last meal before going to bed?  Your meals look really good.

No more Cheer pics?  If not for Kuso then perhaps for me?  Hehe, just messing around.  Those pics look great of course.  Dont get discouraged when you stagnate a tad, it happens to everyone!  If you were to make progress 24/7 for the rest of your life all guys would look like Cutler and all girls like, well... they'd all be super sexy.  So when you slow down a little bit, just realise that it takes alot of time to get to where you want to be.  And damn, you look good already... anywhere you go from here is just icing on the cake ya know.

I'm sure your busy with something, talk to you when you get back.

Eggs


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Eggs, just wanted to let you know that she has decided to keep her daily journal over at mm.com. You may want to check her out over there. I still think she visits here sometimes though.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2002)

Awwww, I should have know.  I'll repost this over there then.  Psshaw.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2002)

Ok.. Kuso has convinced me to start posting here again.. I'll keep the MM journal.. but I'll copy and paste..  Hope you guys have missed me!! 

So, an update perhaps.. Have been doing the 50/30/20 split and it seems to work really good for me.. Haven't stepped on the scale (I'm afraid to.. ) , but my clothes are already starting to fit looser.. 

Today's workout:
weighttraining: Back & Bicep.. 
and directly after weights (just had a quick shake) I took my mountainbike for a 50 min ride.. now that was really hard.. the last 15 min I was soooo tired and I really needed some simple carbs.. But I managed to last until I got home.. Then I had a banana and I felt such a "rush" when eating it..

Diet today:
07:30
6 eggwhites
20almonds
1cup special K
1 small apple
12 grapes
vitamins

11:30
150 Quorn (it's a protein made from 'protein fungus' which is suitable for vegetarians.. sounds gross but taste real good, like chicken)
2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup zucchini
10 almonds

4:30 (after weights)
35g proteinpowder mixed w. water

6:00
1 small banana
low carb protein bar
1 whole weath cracker

and at 8:00 I'll have
4 oz chicken
1 cup lettuce

1570 cals
181 g protein  48%
137 g carbs     32%
34g fat            20%

Aaaaalmost.. only 2 % misplaced..


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 10, 2002)

Did I hear correctly, you're feeling mischevious today?   

Damn, how far of a swim is it to Sweden?


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 10, 2002)

Holy Sh*t looking good N G . Keep it up .


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

ALBOB....I think we were dared some time ago to pornalise this thread weren`t we


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Did I hear correctly, you're feeling mischevious today?
> 
> Damn, how far of a swim is it to Sweden?



Albob, now where did you find that word??  

And the swim would probably be pretty rough.. for a bald person..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

Ok, time for today's log.. It's only 3:00 PM here, but I have all my meals for the rest of the day planned.. and I plan to follow the plan.. 

Workouts:
1hr powerwalk in AM
20min powewalk to gym 
Weights: Shoulder&abs
30 min cardio after weights

Diet:
06:30 (before powerwalk):
20g proteinpowder mixed w. water

8:00:
20 almonds
6 egg whites
0.5 cup oatmeal
0.5 cup skim milk
1 tbsp cinnamon 

10:00
half a low carb proteinbar (I feel really guilty eating those.. Bought some yesterday and will eat them, but when they're eaten I won't buy anymore..)

12:30
5 oz quorn
mushrooms
1/2 cup zucchini
lettuce

2:00
half low carb proteinbar

5:30 (after weights)
35g proteinpowder m. w. water
6:00 (after cardio) 1/2 a  small banana

8:00
4 oz chicken
2 cups broccoli

Macros:
1550 cals

192g protein 53%
121g carbs    27%
32g fat          20%

Pretty good!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you do any measurements so you can see if you are losing fat? or are you just going by the scale? or like me the Mirror?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

realdeal, I think she uses her clothes and how they fit (or don't fit..since they're all going to be loose!) as a way to see how she is doing.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Albob, now where did you find that word??



As has been pointed out I found it buried somewhere deep in my Alzheimer's infected brain.  Sorry, too many threads too little time. 



> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And the swim would probably be pretty rough.. for a bald person..



Are you kidding?  No hair=less resistance=easier swim.  I'm aerodynamic like a missile.  Wanne see?  

P.S. to Kuso; Working on it buddy, working on it.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2002)

Now ALBOB.. first appearance in my journal.. and you screw up..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> Holy Sh*t looking good N G . Keep it up .



Didn't see that before..  Thanx!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> realdeal, I think she uses her clothes and how they fit (or don't fit..since they're all going to be loose!) as a way to see how she is doing.



Thanks Miss L for being my lil' helper in here and explaining things for people when I'm not here!!  You're such a sweetie!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_and you screw up..



Jeeze, talk about a tough audience.  If you wanted me to screw DOWN all you had to do is tell me.  Communication is the key to a successful relationship.  Me on top, you on top, I'm not picky.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2002)

ALBOB... master of pornalization..  Good one.. 

Today is cheatday! ate some candies earlier, but my body didn't like that very much... felt soooo darn sick.. So, will take it pretty easy on cheatfood.. will just have a nice dinner tonight.. 
My clothes are feeling a lot less tight, feels really good.. I'll soon have a perfect excuse to go shopping!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2002)

ooops.. forgot to update yesterdays diet and workouts..
I will not give you the long version, just a little update..

Diet was good, stayed in my macro and calorie range..

Workouts were: LEGS, mixed things up a little and did som supersets and stuff, was really fun and I can feel it today..
 + 60 min cardio after weights

Ok, I'm done.. today is off from the gym.. my legs are really sore, so I'm happy it's my day off.. 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 13, 2002)

Hello NG...you need to get us a pic of your sexy legs!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Today is cheatday!



 Another cheatday come and gone....and still no phone call....


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Another cheatday come and gone....and still no phone call....



 No why would I call you?? So you'd bring me some candies and ice-cream??  I can't think of any other form of cheating.. lol

Ok, Update.. yesterday was not a good diet-day.. Fitday.com was down and that basicly messed up my day.. (that's a good excuse, right? lol) I have no idea how many cals I ate.. I tried to do what I usually do, I should know by now how much I'm supposed to eat, right? Well, I did very good up until 6:00 PM.. Then I ate stuff that I shouldn't have.. muffins and yoghurt, special K...  shame on me.. 

However, today WILL be a perfect diet day.. Fitday.com is up.. But I should really not rely on that page like that.. hmm.. must think of something better.. Did cardio before breakfast.. just had a protein shake before starting sweating.. Had a good breakfast.. and I am on track..


----------



## kuso (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> No why would I call you?? So you'd bring me some candies and ice-cream??  I can't think of any other form of cheating.. lol




You can`t?? In that case you must call me.....and hey, I`ll even bring some of those candies and ice-cream for you  

( wonder if food can get through customs in Sweden  )


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2002)

Special K, Yoghurt... oooooh, you big cheat!   

Hope your meals are going well today.

Hmmm, now that you mention it, you didnt call me either.   

I see how it is...  

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think YOU'd get through the custom!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Special K, Yoghurt... oooooh, you big cheat!
> 
> Hope your meals are going well today.
> ...



Sorry Eggs..  You can come over to Rome in august bringing me some sweets!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_Fitday.com is up.



Come on Kuso, you're not going to let this one just sit there unpornalized, are you?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Come on Kuso, you're not going to let this one just sit there unpornalized, are you?



Ok, I'm swedish.. I did not get that.. how could that be pornalized??  "Hello, me is Jenny and I comes from Sweden.."..  Perhaps I should take some more english.. 

Ok, update again!

Workouts today:
35min interval cardio in AM
weighttraining: chest + triceps (haaaaard)
cardio after weights: 20min stairmaster +30 min powerwalk home from gym

Diet:
06:30 (before AM cardio)
15g protein powder m. w. water

8:00 (after cardio)
6 egg whites
1/2 small green apple
0.5 cup bran flakes
0.5 cup natural yoghurt
15 almonds

11:45
4 oz lean beef
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brussel sprouts
5 almonds

4:30 (after weights)
35g proteinpowder m. w. water

5:30 (after cardio)
1 small banana
2 oz turkey filé

6:30
4 oz lean beef
1 cup brussel sprouts
1 cup broccoli

and will have at 9:00
35g protein powder mixed w. water
10 almonds

macros:
1521 cals

189g protein 52%
114g carbs    24%
38g fat          24%


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_ Fitday.com is up.



Example:  That's not all that's up gorgeous.  Wanna come over for a one-on-one cardio session?   

Getting the picture?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Example:  That's not all that's up gorgeous.  Wanna come over for a one-on-one cardio session?
> ...



OMG.. how could I miss that??


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry, I dont condone the use of candy NG.  So you'll get none of that from me.

I actually will be leaving here early so I can go back to college in the States (well, I have to see... I probably will be) so wont be in the area come August.  Which is too bad, because I was looking forward to long nights of partying and long days of sleeping on the beach (No long jokes from the peanut gallery per favore).  I still might come back out between Semesters to visit friends though.

I imagine with all the caffe (expresso) you'll be drinking over here that you will be able to eat lots of candy 

Diets looking good!

Eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> OMG.. how could I miss that??



 You missed it by not calling me on your last cheat day


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Sorry, I dont condone the use of candy NG.  So you'll get none of that from me.
> 
> I actually will be leaving here early so I can go back to college in the States (well, I have to see... I probably will be) so wont be in the area come August.  Which is too bad, because I was looking forward to long nights of partying and long days of sleeping on the beach (No long jokes from the peanut gallery per favore).  I still might come back out between Semesters to visit friends though.
> ...



Don't condone the use of candy? huh?? Now, let's see if I remember it correctly.. yes.. I do.. you bought a whole bag of candy for your girlfriend this easter! HAAA! gotcha.. 

So, you've left when I arrive.. so no candy for me..   poor me.. 
But the thought of myself sitting in a nice little trattoria in Rome basicly makes me feel better...  The thought of going to Rome all by myself is actually both exciting and terrifying.. little Nike_girl in a big city.. with lots of whine.. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> You missed it by not calling me on your last cheat day



I wonder what BF thinks of your version of cheat days... 
 You're lucky he's swamped at work, not being able to come check on you here..


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> I wonder what BF thinks of your version of cheat days...
> You're lucky he's swamped at work, not being able to come check on you here..




Opps........lol

Actually, I saw him in here yesterday checking up.....thats why I initially went with the candy rather than erection route


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Don't condone the use of candy? huh?? Now, let's see if I remember it correctly.. yes.. I do.. you bought a whole bag of candy for your girlfriend this easter! HAAA! gotcha..



Ahhh, damn me.  But I didnt want to... when your girlfriend likes something its kinda impossible to not get it for them.

... I am weak.  I go to drown myself.  Kuso, somebody... draw her attention while I try to escape.

*walks away muttering*  ...remembers me buying candy for my girl several weeks ago... women.

Eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, somebody... draw her attention while I try to escape.





Make a run for it buddy  







btw.....BF....it`s a j/k


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> Ahhh, damn me.  But I didnt want to... when your girlfriend likes something its kinda impossible to not get it for them.
> ...



 Yeah Eggs.. you should have known better.. Oh yeah, I'm sneaky, ain't I ? *smiling with triumph*  

But, I won't flame you though.. It's kinda nice to buy your gf candy..  Now, if my bf would have done it though, I would've smacked him..  (if it isn't my cheat day that is.. lol)

damn.. all this talk about candy makes me hungry.. I need food.. will go get myself some broccoli.. *sighs*


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try Kusoman..  I'm far too smart to let that distract me though...


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Nice try Kusoman..  I'm far too smart to let that distract me though...



Oh yeah?? Well how about just cumming around for a movie then


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?? Well how about just cumming around for a movie then



I think I need to call for back up... I can't handle this on my own.. Oh well.. I'll try.. I think  you need some ass kicking for not behaving.. *rolling up my sleeves*..oops.. *remembering that 
I have a tank top on..*..   oh well, some other time..


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> .. I think  you need some ass kicking for not behaving.. *rolling up my sleeves*..oops.. *remembering that
> I have a tank top on..*..  oh well, some other time..



No..no....do it now.................please 

Don`t get me all worked up without even giving me a spanking


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_I think I need to call for back up...



Your hero has arrived Nike Girl.  How badly do you want me to cripple him?   

( Don't worry Kuso, it's a ruse.  Gain her trust then we move in for...............................a movie.   )


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok guys.. that is ENOUGH!!   Too much pornalization for one day.. time out ok..

Albob.. thank's for coming to my rescue.. but.. with the wrong motivs..  

And Kuso, that new pic in your signature is DISCUSTING... even the flies were better..


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

Jeez....and I was just getting warmed up .... .........oh well..... off to the next thread to pornalise 

Fitgirls sounds like a good place to start


----------



## realdeal (Apr 16, 2002)

hows the Swedish Cheese?  i like it


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

NikeGirl..I WILL ROLL UP MY SLEEVES AND KICK SOME BUTT for you!! These guys are getting a little tooo porno!

I agree with you..that signature is SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 16, 2002)

Nike -- just found your journal...sounds like you are doing great (despite the pornalization), keep it up!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> hows the Swedish Cheese?  i like it



*smiling* the swedish cheese?? what swedish cheese? Herrgårds ost? lol..  I have no idea what you're talking about.. perhaps you mean the swiss cheese....? People always have Sweden and Switzerland mixed up..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> NikeGirl..I WILL ROLL UP MY SLEEVES AND KICK SOME BUTT for you!! These guys are getting a little tooo porno!
> 
> I agree with you..that signature is SICK!!!!!!!!



Thanx Princess, I knew I could count on you!   
Yeah.. that sig is really sick.. but on the other hand, so is Kuso..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nike -- just found your journal...sounds like you are doing great (despite the pornalization), keep it up!



Thanx Twin Peak! I know, the boys do their best to trash (or as Kuso calls it: decorate) my posts..  Saw that you started a journal of your own here.. will go visit now...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

Now.. after greeting all my visitors (which I love having  ), I'll post my diet w/o..

Workouts: 
Weights: back+bicep.. I am already sore..
Cardio: off today.. Just teached my cheerleading-dance class for kids.. I really like having that class... The kids are soo talented! I have done a really cool :ccol: choreography to Britney's Overprotected.. I am reallly proud of it and my kids are doing so well! 

Diet:
06:30
0.5 cup special K
0.5 cup skim milk
0.5 small green apple
6 egg whites
17 almonds

9:45
small green apple

11:20
4 oz chickenbreast
mixed veggies
10 almonds

3:00
35g proteinpowder mixed w. water

5:00
1 cup bran flakes
0.5 cup skim milk
1 pear
35g protein powder
10 peanuts

8:00
5 oz chicken breast
2 cups mushrooms
cabbage

macros:
1561 cals

189g protein 50%
131g carbs    29%
36g fat          21%

pretty good..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

ANYTIME~ ANYTIME GIRL!!

doing great sweetheart!! I love that song by Brittany! I bet your routine is awesome! you are doing something I have always wanted to do..teach kids to dance!! You rock & your very talented!!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> *smiling* the swedish cheese?? what swedish cheese? Herrgå²¤s ost? lol..  I have no idea what you're talking about.. perhaps you mean the swiss cheese....? People always have Sweden and Switzerland mixed up..




Im talking about Tom Green. He is a Canadian comedian who has his own show on MTV.  He has bit on swedish cheese i just thought it was popular there.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2002)

RealDeal-
Oh.. I haven't heard that.. I like Tom Green though.. most of the time.. He crosses the line sometimes though...  

Workouts today:
05:40- 35min cardio (intervals) on stationary bike.
3:30- Weights, shoulders and abs.. ouch!!
4:30- cardio, 20 min on stairmaster, 25 on stationary bike

Diet:
05:30
30g protein powder mixed w. water

6:30
0.5 cup special K
0.5 cup skim milk
0.5 small pear
6 egg whites
15 almonds

9:30
small green apple 

11:15
4 oz chicken breast
mixed vegies

4:30 
35 g protein powder m. w. water

5:30 (after cardio)
half a small orange

6:00
5 oz chicken breast
cabbage
2 slices whole weath bread
water chestnuts

and at 9:00 I'll have:
2 oz turkey
cabbage

Macros:

1541 cals

196g protein 54%
106g carbs    23% (didn't realise it was so low today...)
35g fat          22%


----------



## realdeal (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey NG, are you thinking of doing any fitness competitions in the future?

You have a background in cheerleading which would help tremendously, and you eat very well.  Just wondering.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> Hey NG, are you thinking of doing any fitness competitions in the future?
> 
> You have a background in cheerleading which would help tremendously, and you eat very well.  Just wondering.



Well.. I must admit I have thought about it.. once or twice.. Fitness is not very big in Sweden though... 
Who knows what the future holds... In the closest future, I won't.. maybe in some years.. The thougt both exites me and terrifies me.. 
I think I need to pack on some more muscle before I think about it..


----------



## realdeal (Apr 17, 2002)

If you keep up the routine that you are doing now, i think you should have no problem packing on muscle.  Its true that fitness competitions are'nt that big in Sweden, but look at some of the top Fitness girls like Lena Johanesson (Norway), you just have to get some exposure first, then move to US to make some real cash.  It sucks that its all in the US.


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Thanx Princess, I knew I could count on you!
> Yeah.. that sig is really sick.. but on the other hand, so is Kuso..




Thanks hon  

Just for you and Princess, I`ve removed Barbie and Ken...they were getting worn out and had a lot of chafing anyway


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks Kuso!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

Do you like this one better


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

ya its Funny!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.. I think Barbie and Ken started to feel tired..   I'm so glad you changed.. really started making me sick..


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you changed.. really started making me sick..



I think maybe Ken and Barbie started to make you feel something....but I don`t think it was sick  

<-----------


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2002)

Today's log:

Workouts:
Weights; LEGS
Cardio (after weights) 50 min 

Diet:
06:30
6 egg whites
1 cup special K
1 cup skim-milk
1/2 pear
15 almons

11:30
4 oz chicken
1 cup mushrooms
1 slice whole weath bread
cucumber
10 almonds

4:30
35g proteinpowder
small orange

6:30 
4 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli
1 cup lettuce

9:00
35g proteinpowder 
10 almonds

+6 pieces of sugarfree licorice

1493cals

178g protein 49%
130g carbs    29%
36g fat          22%


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

Squeaky clean like always... KEEP IT UP GIRL!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanx Princess! 

Not so clean this weekend though.. Went Backpacking with boyfriend and his friends.. Walked for more than 7 hours carrying my god damn heavy backpack (I've got one of those huge hiking-backpacks..).. The weather was fantastic and we had such a good time.. at 8:00 Pm we put up our tents and started a campfire.. Burned a bunch of calories walking.. but I didn't exactly eat clean.. carbs carbs carbs.. .. Got home an hour ago and am so freakin' tired.. will go to bed for a couple of hours..


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2002)

Sleep well, hope you enjoyed the backpacking!

Ahh, its okay to binge every now and then, so it shouldnt hurt any.  Just dont make a habit of it     

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2002)

Eggs, I know.. but it WAS my cheatday! 

Today's log:

Workouts:
weights: chest+ triceps
cardio: 60 min after weights.. sweaty as h*ll...

Diet:
06:45
4 egg whites
2 yolks (we were almost out of eggs.. only four left.. that explaines the yolks..)
2 slices whole-weath bread
5 almonds

9:00
1 whole weath cracker
35g proteinpowder

11:30
4 oz chicken breast
cucumber

3:00
2 oz turkey filé
1 green apple

6:30(after workouts)
35g proteinpowder
1 orange

8:00
1 cup mushrooms
5 oz chicken breast
1 slice whole weath bread

Macros:

1546 cals

189g protein  53%
114g carbs     25%
35g fat           22%


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks good!  BTW, how do you eat "5 almonds"????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Sweetie.. that hiking sounds like a lot of fun!! Bet you did burn a TON of calories!! Hope you had a great cheat day...I know I did yesterday! 

DOING GREAT!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

whatcha up to today Nike Girl?????


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

WTF????  Where are you girl...you`re BF is on more often than you are lately


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm here! Sorry for not checking in lately! I have been pretty busy with school and trying to find a job after school is over.. Diet and workouts have been good, except for yesterday when I had my cheatday.. I decided I wanted a clean weekend and a cheatday thursday.. Was no binge, just a good cheatday! 

So BF is on?? I didn't know that he visited this place now.. He never writes anyway.. BF, WRITE!!! 

Went on a job interview at a fitness store yesterday.. It's only part time, but it seems like a lot of fun.. The owner seemed to like me and my interest in fitness.. They sell a lot of supplemet in that store and I can't wait to get a workers-discount there! 

Uhm, ok, what to write?? This weekend will be boyfriend-free since my man is going to Hungary in buisiness.. He'll be travelling a lot in the future.. USA, Asia... I don't know how I'll survive.. 

So, this weekend will be packed with friends, workouts, studying and clean eating.. Tonight I'm going to the movies with a friend.. think we'll see 40days &40 nights.. Josh Hartnett is such a hottie..  

Will check in later tonight and give you all the diet and workout- details!


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

Nice to see you are still alive 

I`lL give you a break on the pornality today 

Your BF is on here quite often actually.....I think he may be scared to post as this board has translating software   Better be cafeful when talking about orgasims here


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

HEY GIRLIE!! Good to hear from ya, and I'm glad your doing so great!! Oh that fitness store job would be awesome, I hope you get it! Looks like  you have a great weekend planned, take care and have fun!! 
BTW~ What's your boyfriends name on here..so I can lookout for him, and warn him about Kuso..(I am kidding Kuso)!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> so I can lookout for him, and warn him about Kuso..(I am kidding Kuso)!!!!




Oh don`t worry, we`ve had a run in or two before  

I`ll leave it up to N_G to let you know his "nickname"


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

hey Kuso...really, already had a run in with her hunk! Oh gosh!
come on, tell me his nickname!! Pleassssssssse (don't ya love to see a girl beg????)


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

Get down on your knees and beg then...we`ll talk about the first thing to come up     

I`m probably going to stuff this up but his handle is...I think HSBR....or something like that.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

hahahahaha...I wonder what that might be?

Well thank you for giving in....I'm gonna be on a lookout for him!!
Your just a big sweetiepie Kuso!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Your just a big sweetiepie Kuso!



And I know it too............now back on your knees


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

EYE, EYE, CAPTAIN KUSO!!!

LMAO!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> EYE, EYE, CAPTAIN KUSO!!!



Actually, it has only one eye


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

ohmygosh Kuso!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)




----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2002)

KUSO!! PRINCESS!! What are you doing to my journal!?!?     j/k, I love having you here! 
Will update diet/workouts as soon as I get it all right at Fitday!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2002)

Workouts:
Weights; shoulders and abs.. I will be sooo sore tomorrow!
Cardio (right after weights): 30 min intense, 30 min powerwalk

diet:
meal1:
Were almost out of eggs again!! only 3 left.. 
3 whites
2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
2 multigrain crackers
25g proteinpowder

meal 2:
4 oz chicken breast
veggies

meal3:
low carb diet bar.. don't like these bars.. had NO time between classes and forgot my pre-prepared turkey breast filé in the fridge at home... excuses, excuses, excuses..  

meal 4: (after training)
35g proteinpowder
1 small orange

meal5:
5 oz lean beef
mixed veggies

1578 cals

202g protein 55%
91g carbs      21%
38g fat          24%

unmentionables: Yes, Miss L.. I slipped today.. were at the cinema.. all my friends bought their bags of candy.. big bags.. and I bought a Diet coke.. and chewing gum.. well.. when my friend beside me asked me if I wanted any candy for the 3rd time, I gave in.. and had a total of 5 pieces..   I'm so bad... 
Oh well, I'll live..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 27, 2002)

Workouts:
25 min interval cardio in AM
60 min moderate-high intense cardio at 3:00 PM

Diet:
meal 1:
7 egg whites
0.5 cup special K
0.5 cup natural yoghurt (actually it is a Swedish thing called "sour-milk".. no sugar and practicly fat free.. )
0.5 green apple
20 almonds

meal 2:
3.5 oz turkey filé
1 slice ww bread
1 orange
10 almonds

meal 3:
4 oz chicken
2 ww crackers
broccoli
green beans

meal 4:
4 oz chicken
1 slice ww bread
broccoli

Went to the movies again tonight.. was not supposed to at first.. went with my best male friend.. we had such a good time.. went for coffee before the movie and for a beer after the movie.. had a really good time.. I had a small light beer.. I need to start enjoying life and not feel guilty about everything.. I'm good the way I am.. I need to realise that.. am working on it.. I really need some sleep now.. G'night!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> unmentionables: Yes, Miss L.. I slipped today.. were at the cinema.. all my friends bought their bags of candy.. big bags.. and I bought a Diet coke.. and chewing gum.. well.. when my friend beside me asked me if I wanted any candy for the 3rd time, I gave in.. and had a total of 5 pieces..   I'm so bad...
> Oh well, I'll live..



What? What? WHAT? This is shocking information!  

Honey, don't stress about five pieces of candy, please!  

It just proves that you are human, I hope you enjoyed those five pieces.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey NG, I forgot to tell you. Go visit my journal, I posted a pic in there that I think you would be interested in seeing.


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)

no one is interested in that terrible picture but you


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

What? You know that is a lie! You know that NG loves Nicky just like I do!


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)

I think she just likes to humour you


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

kuso, maybe you should go check out my journal now..I really did add another picture tonight.


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)

I think I may already be looking at it right?? 

Nice new avatar


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 27, 2002)

kuso, yep...it's my avatar for now.  

Thought I'd leave our good friend nike_girl a little present...


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2002)




----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Hey guys! 
Miss L, yes, I know, I usually have a mind of steel and not cheat when I'm not supposed to.. but lately I've been kinda slacking..  In a good way I think.. I mean, there's more important things in life than having a 8% bodyfat.. I'd love to have it of course, but since I'm not even considering any comp or anything like that, I need to realise that I'm good the way I am.. I've never felt that I was good enough in the past, but I'm starting to learn to. by losening the control a little, I don't get that hysteric about foods and that actually keeps me from cheating, since I love the healthy foods I eat.. I mean, I could beat myself up over having an extra fruit a day, cause that would bring up my carbs with 1%.. WTF is up with that..  And those guilty feelings could lead to some REAL cheating.. I needed to losen up a little.. lol...So, I don't think our unmentionables are that bad once in a while, it makes it easier to follow this healthy lifestyle.. 

Thanks for that Nicky pic!!  After hearing my friend's description of him, he kinda lost his status for me though.. But I used to be such a HUGE fan when I was like 13-14!  And he looks cute in that pic! Thank's again, you're such a sweety! 

Kuso, don't puke in my journal!! Do you expect ME to clean up that mess??


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2002)

Forgot to log yesterday..
Diet was perfect 50%P 30%C and 20&f..

Cardio in AM, intervals 25 min..
Weights: Legs.. high reps, mod weight.. supersets for calves..
30 min cardio after weights!

Am in a hurry, have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Nike Girl!!! I think you are TOTALLY right about letting the control go a bit on our diets. Like you, I am doing this for my health, to stay slim, but not for competitions or anything like that...and I agree with you about having an unmentionable every once in awhile. Thanks for opening my eyes. Its not a bad thing to have that extra fruit a day..or whatever..your soooo right!! I am with you on this girl!!! YOU LOOK GREAT, and I know you always will because you ENJOY eating healthy, and thats whats important!! WAY TO GO GIRL!!!
Have a great day! 
BTW!~ how's that boyfriend of yours?? Ya'll doing good? 
Take care!! 
~ Stacey~


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

~~ Oh did you get that job at the fitness store???? 
~~ Hope So!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Princess! Felt good with some feedback! 

as I've told before I've had a lot of issues with my eating and exercising in the past.. Eating disorders and stuff.. Now, I've started seeing a psycologist.. cause even though I don't have the real eating disorder anymore, I've been going through some rough times lately.. this all falls back on my poor ability to love myself and feel that I'm good enough.. I would just love not to be so over-controlling about my diet and not worry so much.. to feel safe..that's why I started seing my shrink..  And he is so helping, I have progressed so much this last weeks.. I thought about stopping this journaling completly, cause I have realised why I do this.. To let my screen and you guys confirm that I have been good.. cause that is so important for me, to have control..

Sometimes when I don't log my meals, is not because I haven't been good, but because I'm trying to learn to confirm myself, without you guys or fitday.com.. I so need to realise that life is not all about bodyfat and muscles.. it's about loving life and feeling good about yourself.. I'm starting to learn to combine these to factors (bodyfat and loving life) and to get beautiful on the inside.. It can be done, and a lot of you have already learnt how to do it.. 
I've been abusing my body.. Not on the outside, there I've been perfectly good, but my soul has been so abused.. I'm starting to feel whole.. and safe.. I've never felt this good before in my life..

This probably sounds like some darn mambo-jambo for some of you..  I'm not getting insane, I'm just trying to learn how to live and how to be happy! 
I've learnt so much about my eating patterns and how emotional I am with it.. I have eaten for comfort so many times without even realising it.. I thought that was something only 350 pounds Sally did... Guess not.. 

This journal really doesn't belong in a muscle and fitness forum.. Maybe I should go look for a "finding yourself forum"..  But, it's all about being healthy.. So I guess I could stay here..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, and Stacey, boyfriend is fine.. He's still in Hungary though.. I'm missing him like crazy.. Tomorrow we celebrate our 22months anniversary and since we both were supposed to have the day off, I had planned for us to go on a trip to Copenhagen in Denmark (that's reallt close to us.. they've built a bridge between Sweden and Denmark) and just chill and have a good time all day.. Now, he won't get back in time..  I guess that's what comes with having a super successful boyfriend..  It really sucks.. I have sooooo been looking forward to it.. Oh well, we'll do it some other time..

Don't know about the job yet.. The owner will contact me sometime next week! 

Hope you're having a GREAT DAY! Thank's for being here for me!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Nike_girl...(I pmed you back by the way) !! Girl, I have been in your shoes, and sometimes still am!! I go through this challenge with my Mind and body a lot..and my sister (college student studying nutrition/and psycology) has to help me out a lot! SOOOO I know what your feeling, and understand EVERYTHING!!! Really I do. YOUR JOURNAL Belongs here, I am not competing either, but I do want a lean, healthy body..thats why we are here and have found friends in here to help us! Thats good you have a Dr. helping you. The most important thing you need to do is love yourself in the inside!! (I tell myself this too as I write this to you girl) I have had eating disorders also, nothing MAJOR, but they have been in my life, and have messed my mind up!! I am glad you posted this... I want to help you out as much as I possibly can! I know its not fun to have food control your life. But we let it somehow.? You have a good positive additude sooo far, saying that "it can be done (loving life, and getting beautiful on the inside)!! So thats very good..a lot of girls don't think like that!! Anyway..I wanted you to know that I am listening to you, and will be hear for you!! KAY!~
Let me know if ya get that job, I hope you do!!
That really sucks about your boyfriend not being here for your anniversary..sorry!! I am sure he wishes he were too!! Let him make that money!!  I know you were looking forward to that trip! 
OKay, Now go have yourself a great day chick!! AND SMILE!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Awww, thank you SOO much Princess! I don't have time to write a long reply since I am going to teach the kids in my dance class real soon! But I really apprechiate your reply!! It feels so good to have you guys here backing me up!! I will check in later and write something longer!! THANKS!!! And have a great day you too!!!

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Sweetie..your welcome, and just remember that I'm here for you!! Now go teach those kids and I will talk to ya later when you have more time!!!  ~Stacey


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

Hang in there girlie!  You're doing great and we're all behind you!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey girls.. Princess, thanks, it means a lot! And Butterfly, HI! I know you're going through some rough time and in times like that we all have to stick together and help each other..  

Actually I'm not doing very great today.. I have been eating like crap.. I'm not ready to losen control yet.. when I don't control my meals, I go over the edge and eat stuff that I'm not supposed to.. which leads to cheatfood.. I need to take ministeps.. My Dr. told me this, but I was so anxious to live the happy life so I dropped every controlplan.. Not good.. I need to control my food intake and log everything, that way I can stick to it.. And not sticking to it has left me feeling fat.. I swear, I have gained weight this last week!!!   And I'm not OK with that..   So, tomorrow is right back to loggin again.. ministeps Nike, ministeps.. 

I am feeling very crappy right now.. I was supposed to go out partying with friends tonight.. But I'll stay home.. there will be a lot of alcohol if I go out with them and I really can't handle that.. My "bad" feelings gets 10 times worse when I drink.. And I feel like staying home.. I so wish boyfriend was home now.. I need his strong arms around me..  

Tomorrow will be a brand new day and I'll be back on track.. Over-controlling and all.. The way I can handle..


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

hi nike_gurl.  i don't want to intrude....but i can really relate to the stuff you're saying

i think more then a few of this do this as an obsessive thing that we call ok b/c it's "healthy".  does that make sense?  i used to have similar obsessive issues that were "bad" because they were unhealthy.  back in high school it was all about how thin can i get.  how low a number can i see on the scale.  then i realized that i didn't look good (finally) and i pointed my energy somewhere else.  now it's about bodyfat instead of pounds.  i'm just as obsessive with the food etc. now - just pointed it in a different way.

i've never been too good with moderation.  i'm either PERFECT or i'm not caring what i eat at all.   i'm trying to change that.  i get so stressed out on weekends.  just not having the same control over my meals freaks me out.

what should be nice days - out and about visiting friends or family or shopping with the boyfriend end up bothering me if i realize too many hours have gone by without food etc.

so - you aren't the only one.  i don't have many answers.  i do know you have lots to feel good about inside and out.  you look wonderful and you take the time to help other people with their goals etc.

so hang in there and please try....try not to be too hard on yourself (i know - easier said then done)  sorry to go on so long!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you nikegurl.. I'm really glad you wrote that..  It feels so good to be understood... Not many of my friends can relate to this issue.. Of course, almost everyone of them worries about their weigt, but when I tell them I feel bad because my macros were wrong, they don't quite get it...

I know that a lot of people in the fitness industry feels like this.. not many would be were they are in their perfect body if they didn't have feeling like this to push them towards their goals.. It's all about balance.. moderation.. but it is so hard to find that and I really can't figure it out.. I'm also into it 100% or I'm totally slacking.. 

About going shopping with bf and counting the hours..  Been there, done that.. My bf is very understanding since he's a bodybuilder too, but he has never had any problems with bodyfat (that lucky bastard... lol).. Sometimes I tell myself "come on Jen, don't worry..eat that darn cookie if you want to".. But if I do, I freak.. it sucks big time.. 

Thank you for saying those kind words about my inside and looks..  
I've read your journal and you're doing so great.. You should really be proud of what you're doing, and I hope that you feel as good doing it as you look.. I'm thinking about giving that super-low carb thingie a try again, but I don't know if I should.. I want results, but I don't want to feel overcontrolling.. hmm, I'll sleep on it.. Again, thanks for the support!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

feels good to me too!  yep - people don't get it.  all the time people say "but you're not fat.  why do you care?"  aaarrrrgggghhhh!  as if it's that simple!

as for the super low carb thing.  it's my first try at it.  i had been doing 50/30/20.  it's really extreme but physically i feel good.  i was crabby the first few days.  and then i really stressed after my first carb up.  hated feeling stuffed and seeing my calories go over 2000 for the day.  but had a much better time yesterday.

i'm such a nut though.  one day i'm sure i'm getting so much leaner and then the next i decide i'm not seeing enough progress in my lower body.  i know i feel ok and i know i'm eating my veggies finally so that much is definitely good.  i do think it's working but probably need some more time to tell.

i will confess - sometimes i wonder.....if it works really well and i'm ever actually satisfied with my results.  what then?  i mean - do i never ever in life eat bread or pasta again?  (my favorites)

i don't have it figured out long term.  just going one day at a time.

if what you're doing feels good - why change?  you look so great!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Be patient ng, it will work!! just look at W8!! She's like THE rolemodel here!  You can do it.. And feeling unsure about it is just natural.. it is a big change in your diet and it will make you guess... be patient.. give it a good go.. If you would (against all odds) find that it does not work for you; at least you've tried it and at least you know.. 

Well, as for me thinking of changeing.. I want results!!! FAST!! And that makes me want to go to the extremes.. but perhaps that won't be good.. I just want to loose the darn fat on my butt.. lol.. I have no idea what to do.. I guess I'll just see what feels right tomorrow and work from there!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

yep - you always know just what to say!  i think of w8 all the time.  it's an act of faith sometimes!  and you're right - by commiting to it 100% i'll know whether it works for me or not.  it's totally different then anything i've done before.  at least i'll know!

i know what you mean about results.  when i see my upper body at the gym i feel good - veins and definition showing.  my waist is really small now.  it's great.

then i check the butt and back of my upper thighs and there's still the jiggle zone.  that's when i freak and say it isn't working!  i lack patience for sure.    that will ruin my morning.  i keep thinking one day it will be gone.  bf insists i've changed so much.  i believe it and see it myself - til i check the butt!

deep breath.  we'll just keep going and one day - we'll be there.  let's just hope we know it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

HEY SWEETIE! Oh girl whatever you do don't give up on yourself!! I totally UNDERSTAND Where you are coming from!! (duh, already told you that)!! NONE of my friends, parents, Husband, brothers, or sister Understand Me either...they think I am a total obsessed freak....so at least you have your boyfriend on yourside. Oh and what gets me is that my husband can eat SHIT all day and not gain a pound...really..he eats mexican food every single day..or cheeseburgers/fries... all the yummy chips..etc..all the JUNK we stay away from..he inhales!! So that makes it harder on me. I have my shelfs in the pantry, and he has his...and I wish I could staple shut his and put a big "Do Not ENTER" sign on his.  I do well, I admit..but Damn its tempting to dive in there and say screw it all...but then again I don't want a dimply but is whats in the back of my mind. I am in control like you, but it drives my mind wacko sometimes!!! Just don't give up! You have an awesome body from all the healthy eating you have done, and all that cardio!! Its not worth just throwing in the towel! I know thats not what your saying your doing though...just wanted to add that. This fitness stuff is SOOO HARD TO DO!!! Just Stay true to yourself! Your a wonderful person INSIDE and OUT!! WHERE am I going with this I have no clue..just had to say something...LIKE I NOT WHERE YOUR COMING FROM IS ALL...AND I AM Going through it too!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey girls.... I am on the low carb diet also...low low low carbs!! And last Monday was my first day...I was crabby to the first few days...but friday I was use to it..then carbed up sunday..and back to lowww yesterday. It does feel great! I  want fast results too!!! I think this is working. OH MY GOSH I am sooo LIKE YOU TWO GIRLS!! I have Built arms, I love my arms, my abs, and my waist is a 22...but then OUT COME THEM HIPS/ & thighs..like they don't go with my body!! SUCKS!! I am working on it though..and have found that a lot of treadmill with a high incline (at 5.0 or higher)..helps A LOT!! Just a tip!!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Seems like we all have the sam problem area.. Sure, I like the J-lo style.. But I want to be totally jiggle-free...  I know I will, someday.. It's morning here now.. 9:30 to be exact.. So nice to have the day off.. Since I'm not going to Copenhagen with Rob, I'll devote this day to diet, training, cardio and STUDYING!! I have only about 4 weeks left til graduation and there's a LOT of stuff to finish before the 5th of june(graduation)!! But I can't believe I've only got a little more then a month left in that school!!! I'm so looking forward to getting out of there.. I wish you all could be there seing me getting my lil' hat...  Of course there'll be a lot more studying for me in the coming years, I want a real good education.. But I'll wait at least a year before hitting the books again!! And that year will be filled with stuff I like doing.. Like going to ROME.. The more I think about it, the better it feels.. I'll miss Rob so freakin' much though.. 
I'm feeling pretty good today.. I'm very postive actually.. I've  been eating not so according to the meal plan for some days... So what!?!? that's only good!!! My body got some nice change and I'm ready to burn that fat! I had been going somewhat low-carb for a long time and my body really needed that lil' kick of carbs.. And, I actually like the way I look now, before getting back on track.. This will be such a great thing.. OMG, I'm such a postive freak..  Wait, better make that a positive fatburning freak.. lol

I'm really just waiting for my thermo to kick in now so I can go do my cardio..  I think I'm ready now.. Intervals and fatburning, here I come!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2002)

Hey N_G-
You are going to Rome? When? I was stationed in Italy for two years way back when. I never made it to Rome, and am regretting it. I had heard bad stories of Rome, the gypsies trying to rob you and the such. By the time I made up my mind to go with a italian girl friend of mine, it was too late. She had an Aunt who had an apartment in Rome we were to use for the time we were to be there, but the Aunt rented it out the week before my friend and I were to go. I transferred back to the 'States a few weeks later.
So...when you go to Rome....take mucho pictures!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2002)

hey!
I just saw that I have TWO more posts than you do! HA!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Hey Burner! Thanks for visiting! 
Yep, Rome will be my home for two months starting 12th of august.. It is very exciting.. I'll be going all by my self.. It's basicly a language course and I'll be living in some sort of student appartment.. sort of like a dorm I think.. 
That's really bad, that you never went there! 

Two more posts huh?? ouch, I better start working...


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2002)

well,  I will be off the next two days..so i am sure you will surpass me real quick and in a hurry! Of course...with my accute ability to BS with the best of them, I will catch right back up!

wow. two months? You are going to have such a great time!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Workouts: 25 min cardio, intervals, on empty stomach..
                  Weights: Back +bicep.. I felt so darn strong today!!  Must have been due to all the carbs I had yesterday!
                  biking to gym/home.. a total of 20 min in high speed..

Diet today:

Meal 1 (after morning cardio): 
6 whites, one yolk. 
5 almonds
1/2 cup special K
4fl oz fat free soured milk
1/2 pear.. 
338 cals; 32g protein, 31g carbs, 9g fat. 

Meal2: 4 oz chicken breast
1 cup broccoli
2 oz lean beef
7 small asparagus
0.4 cup yam
4 grapes
15 almonds 
517 cals, 59g protein, 30g carbs, 18g fat 

Meal3 (after weights):
35g protein powder mixed w. water
1/4 cup rasberries
2 grapes
146 cals, 31g protein, 4g carbs

Meal 4: 
5.5 oz salmon
1/4 small avocado
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brussel sprouts
5 almonds

Meal 5: (not yet eaten)
30g protein powder mixed w. water
7 almonds

All in all:
1598 cals

198g protein 52%
92g carbs      18%
52g fat          30%

I'm so good...


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

I Love the postive additude you have girl!! ITS GREAT!! Keep it up, and you will just rock!!


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2002)

Ok, I'm really supposed to study now.. But I'm so freakin' sick of it.. I need a break..  Will go workout in about 30 min anyway..

Did cardio this morning.. 25 min intervals..
Will be working shoulders and abs in the gym + probably some cardio..

Diet has been good.. higher fat, lower carbs.. will give details later!!


----------



## kuso (May 2, 2002)

Hi there Girl 

You girls sure know how to talk don`t you?!?! 

Too tired to read it all and pornalise just now but I`ll be back in form in a day or two


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2002)

Kuso, too tired to pornalize!?!?!  What's happening!!  

I really have to make this a quick post and then start studying.. Have italian-test tomorrow.. sucks.. So, need to do quick update and then TURN OFF THE COMPUTER!!.. otherwise I'll stay here for a long time.. once I've started reading, it's hard to stop.. lol..

Ok, Workouts:
25min cardio in AM
Weights: shoulders +abs.. Saw some amazing definition in my shoulders, kept me really motivated.. 
20 min cardio + 7 min FAST  (it was raining) bikeride home from gym..

Diet: Today I've went a little lower in carbs and much higher in fat.. I don't think I've ever eaten this much fat.. except for cheatdays maybe... Bumped up the total cals, I think I'm eating to little.. did some research.. should probably be around 1700..

Meal1 (after cardio)
0.5 cup special K (I know I have to change to oatmeal.. I just love those darn K's so MUCH...)
half a small pear
4fl oz fat free soured milk 
6 whites, one yolk
15 almonds

Meal 2 (this was more of a snack.. I should have had some protein, but it was on the run.. I had forgotten my shaker at home.. AGAIN...)
22 cashews
half a small apple

meal 3
5 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 cup mushrooms
1 cup zucchini

Meal 4
1.5 serving proteinpowder 
4 rasberries (I had planned to have 1/4 cup, but we were out of them....)
1 tbsp pb

Meal 5:
same as meal 3, but without PB

Meal 6: (not yet eaten)
6 egg whites
0.5 tbsp flax seed oil

1695cals

197g protein 50%
74g carbs (veggies included) 15%
62g fat          35%

This diet felt good.. But I'm all gasy.. Really don't like it.. Maybe my tummy don't like all that fat.. or is just not used to it.. 

Ok, I will go STUDY now....


----------



## Robboe (May 2, 2002)

How old are you?


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2002)

TCD, I'm 18, 19 later this year.. why?


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2002)

Am waiting for my ECA to kick in.. Cardio in a few min.. Damn, my shoulders are SO SORE today...I like it..  Didn't get much studying done yesterday, but have a gap between lessons today (2 hours), so will get it done then! Have a long list of supps I need to buy as well.. Don't know where I'll get the money though.. I SO HOPE I'll get the job in the supplement/fitness shop.. The only problem is, I haven't told them that I'm going to Italy yet and that may mess things up a lot..   Ok, I'm ready for cardio! See ya later!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

Today's Log..

Workouts:
No AM cardio.. had pain in my foot.. Old dance wound.. lol.. Didn't want to make it worse..
Weights: LEGS 
30 min cardio  after weights..

Diet:

Meal 1:
0.5 cup special K
1 tbsp pb
4 oz soured milk
6 egg whites
1 yolk
1/2 a small pear

meal 2:
1/2 small pear
1 teaspoon p
1.5 serving protein

meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp pb

meal4:
18 cashews
1 serving protein
2 strawberries

meal5:
1.5 servings protein
6 strawberries

meal6:
4 oz chicken
3 oz shrimp
1 cup mushrooms
1 tbsp pb

1649cals

215 g protein 56%
67g carbs       15%
48g fat           28%


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

Nice avatar!!!  Have you posted the regular size??


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Looking good girl~! have a great weekend!!~~~!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

Thank's Butterfly! Yep, there's a few pics on the first page of this journal, that one's there too! 

Princess, thanks! wish you the same..


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

So, today (saturday) is my cheatday.. I really don't feel like pigging out, but buying some gourmet chocolate and really enjoooooy it.. OH GOD, it will be so good.. It's really early right now.. 5:16 Am... I know, I'm a freak, I should be sleeping.. Can't sleep.. And tummy is screamin'.. HAd my last meal at 06:30 PM, usually have one at 8 or 9.. So, I'll go eat breakfast real soon.. Will be studying today as well.. have a huge final test coming up tuesday... then an essay for wednesday.. and late wednesday I'm going to Prague! Wohooo, with my class from school.. It's like our final thingie we do together before graduation.. Will be lots of fun..and partying 

Guess what!?! Bf is BACK!!!!    I'm so happy.. He came home late last night, so didn't see him, we were both very tired! Will see him today though!! I have missed him so freakin' much! 

Ok, I really need something to eat now.. will go get something!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2002)

Hey N_G!
Wish I could help you wiht teh Italian lessons...unfortunately, I only knew enough to get beer, diner, or my face slapped by a pretty girl...or not so pretty...depending on how many beers I had consumed..


Now you are going to Prague??? Damn, I miss Europe! A buddy of mine jumped over to Prague for a week of partying. He came back with a map of all the bars in the city...and he got to them all!
Take me with you!
puh-lease!


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2002)

Hey NG    You sure made that chocolate sound good   I think that your starting to sound pornal on purpose, tsk tsk.  Cant say I mind it though  

Your going to have a great time in Italy.  As to the work at the gym, I suggest you hold off on telling them about going to Italy until you get closer to your departure time.  Its more important that you can afford to hit up Italy and it wont be hard for them to find another person to fill the position after you leave.  Not sure if it would be good for your relationship with the gym long haul though.

As to what burner said about the gypsies... its true, you have to watch your belongings pretty carefully when you leave the airport and when you are strolling around the city, but if you are careful about where you put your wallet and so on you wont have any trouble I'm pretty sure.  I havent yet and I've been there quite a few times.

"He came home late last night, so didn't see him, we were both very tired!"

 Sorry NG, had to throw that one on the lame excuse list   Seriously though, hope that you're having fun and dont hurt your bf too much!

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2002)

Hey Eggs! I'm glad you're back! Have been sort of.. uhm.. can't find any good word... egg-less!?!? here.. 

Well.. about the chocolate.. well.. the chocolate was very very good.. but the cheatday kind of became a c h e a t day as the hours flew by.. I can't handle cheat days.. I ate too much.. again..  Feel really bloated and felt really bad and fat before.. Now, I've got it out of my system.. new day today.. In the future I'll have cheat treats or meals.. NOT days.. Ok, 'nough said.. 

Yeah, I think I'll manage Italy pretty well! Just have to be careful.. 
It feels really good to go there all by my self.. It's something I have to do.. to try my wings.. Oh god, what was that, is this clique-day or what!? 

About the bf.. we were both REALLY tired.. he worked 18-24 hours/ day while being in Hungary.. And I was, well, just tired.. lol .. Saw each other yesterday though.. felt soooo good (yep, in that way too  ).. I really missed him.. Feels like we're falling in love all over again.. See, it's lame-day today too..  

Ok, I should study some now.. geography.. *sighs*.. I can name so many things I'd rather do today..


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2002)

Today's log..



Workouts: OFF from gym today..




Diet:
meal1:
6 egg whites
1 yolk
0.5 cup special K 
0.5 small pear
soured milk


Meal2:
1 slice ww bread
2 oz turkey breast
1 tbsp pb
other half of pear


Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1 cup brussel sprouts


Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
1 cup green beans
15 peanuts


Meal5:
1.5 serving protein powder 
1 tbsp pb


Totals:

1534 cals

174g protein 50%
93g carbs      23%
43g fat          27%


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Got the permission to post some pics of my wonderful, supersexy boyfriend.. So, here he is....


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

One more..


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Last one!  He's SOO gonna kill me for posting this!  It's just so darn cute.. He's chopping onions, afraid of tears..  
Honey, I LOVE you!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2002)

good morning!
looks like he has a good idea going on there....


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Yep.. he's a pretty smart guy..


----------



## HBSR (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Last one!  He's SOO gonna kill me for posting this!  It's just so darn cute.. He's chopping onions, afraid of tears..
> Honey, I LOVE you!!



One word: VENGEANCE!!!

Over'n out,
HBSR


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Hey babe! Want me to delete it?


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

You know I'm extra sensitive this week.. and you do remember what you're supposed to do this week..right??


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

Um...N_G, sweetie.... I think you must have miss-understood me. When I was asking for topless pic`s...I was talking about of YOU  

At least post pix of you guys together next time


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Great pictures Nikegirl!!! Hes a cutie!!!!!! Nice bod'


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um...N_G, sweetie.... I think you must have miss-understood me. When I was asking for topless pic`s...I was talking about of YOU
> 
> At least post pix of you guys together next time



Like you would dare to ask for pics like that.. 
  baaaaah...  But I will post some pics of us together.. Like this one?


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Or this one..  Before I started weighttraining, I must add...


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

WOW He is A HOTTIE!!! SO ARE YOU TWO BABE!!
Love that Picture.. Ya'll are adorable!!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Great pictures Nikegirl!!! Hes a cutie!!!!!! Nice bod'



Thanks princess!  I love his bod!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WOW He is A HOTTIE!!! SO ARE YOU TWO BABE!!
> Love that Picture.. Ya'll are adorable!!



Thanks again!  You and Matt look wonderful together too!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

awwwwwwwwww well thank you tooooo sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Ok, after posting pics of my hun and me.. I'm ready for today's update!

Workouts:
Chest & triceps.. My arms and chest (yes..) was shivering when I was done.. Did some supersets for tricpes, haven't done that before.. Will probably feel it tomorrow!
No cardio.. Was supposed to, but didn't feel like it.. I'll live!

Diet:
Meal 1:
0.6 cup special K
1/2 small pear
soured milk
6 egg whites
1 yolk
1 tbsp pb

Meal2:
1 slice ww bread
2 oz turkey
20 almonds

Meal3:
5 oz chicken
mushrooms
red pepper

Meal 4:
Bran Flakes
Soured milk
1 kiwi
10 almonds
(oops, that was a terrible meal.. basicly only carbs, what's happening to me  .. j/k, I'll live (again..) lol)

Meal 5:
1.5 serving protein powder
1 pear

Meal6:
5 oz chicken
1 cup green beans

Totals:
1709 cals

188 protein 48%
121 carbs    25%
48g fat        27%

Not very good.. But not too bad either..


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE PROTEIN!! 

you did great girl!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Well.. I usually aim for 200 g.. so it's not that great.. But 1700 cals was pretty good today... I'm going too low sometimes..


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

oh hush it..you did great!!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for that lil' hint..  I needed it..


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

NG! How cute the two of you are together...he's such a cutie! And a nice stomach, too!  Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Miss L!  
Wait a minute.. why am I saying thanks, when you're complimenting HIM!?!?  Lol.. I guess I'm just very proud of him!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

No prob honey!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Ok, I'll be leaving now.. it's 7:05 PM and I've got that horrible "#%&"#" final tomorrow.. *sighs* Need to force some last info in my head..  

See ya tomorrow everyone!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Good Luck girl!!!!


----------



## HBSR (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> You know I'm extra sensitive this week.. and you do remember what you're supposed to do this week..right??




Delete? Nah..it's up to you...it's your page. I won't interfere too much.. 

Yepp.. I know the week! I haven't forgot it... 

??lskar dig,
HBSR


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2002)

So he says as he calmly loads his shotgun...  

Hey HBSR, Welcome!

Good luck on the Exam NG!

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by HBSR *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeey there!   interfere?? I want you to visit me here more often!  And at home too.. lol

??lskar dig oxå,
Din


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So he says as he calmly loads his shotgun...
> 
> Hey HBSR, Welcome!
> ...



 I hope you're wrong Eggman! 
The exam went well actually!! I'd be suprised if I don't get the highest grade! I actually studied a LOT! Have another small one tomorrow, but I SO don't feel like studying! I need to pack my bag for Prague! I can't believe we're leaving tomorrow!! Have heard all sort of stories of robbers and kidnappers though.. Will be really careful!


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2002)

Ooops.. I really need to study..

Will post a lil' quickie.. 

Workouts:
*Cardio on empty stomach.. 30 min intervals
*Weights: my routine is a bit modified this week, since I only have three days to train before leaving for Prague (tomorrow at 9:52 PM).. So today I did Back, shoulders and Biceps.. I really WANT to post my routine today, since I worked really hard.. but don't have time
*20 min on the stepper after weights + 30 min powerwalk..

Diet:
I don't have time to post the whole thing..
Here's the macros:
1711 cals
181 pro 45%
131 carbs27%
51 g fat     28%

High carb today as well.. Feels good!

Take care,
Nike


----------



## HBSR (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So he says as he calmly loads his shotgun...
> 
> Hey HBSR, Welcome!
> ...



Nah..don't believe in shoutguns. But thx anyways Eggs. So you're stationed in Italy..allora siamo compatrioti..ad un grado che i miei genitori sono di italia

Hun..hope to see u today...

??lskar dig,
din HBSR


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2002)

Hey Min älskade!!! 

G' Morning!  Yep, I sure hope to see you too today! And we WILL!! Promise! Pick me up at 5??  

Din, 
MJMP


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Like you would dare to ask for pics like that..
> baaaaah...



You wanna try me? 

Hey N_G.....next time you`re posting some pic`s of yourself, make one of the to................. God damned SHYT!! 
I give up 

Anyway, have a great trip.....lookin forward to your stories when you get back


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2002)

Thanx Kuso.. That was about time!


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

:


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2002)

Ok everyone! I'm leaving for Prague!! See you on monday!!
Take care,
NG


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Oh I hope you have a great time!! Let us know how it is when you get back!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2002)

Ok.. I'm back! Had a wonderful time with lots of partying and a total of 7 hours od sleep since last wednesday.. So yep, I'm going to bed now.. will tell you more later!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

Hey NG...let us know how it was after you catch up on some sleep!


----------



## Eggs (May 13, 2002)

Hye NG, welcome back!  Sounds like you had a good time.

HBSR, I'm not actually Italian by heritage, just living here for a few more months.  Actually I'm Norwegian, French, German and a few other odds and ends.

Ma io parlo un po' d'italiano.  Quando returno ad America, penso di studiare italiano in scu'ola.  Di dove vegono in Italia i tui genitori?  Vivo a La Maddalena, Sardegna.

Eggs


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2002)

Welcome back babe


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2002)

Hey guys.. Thanks for the welcome back.. I'm feeling so weird.. Have slept pretty much all day, but my head feels all dizzy still.. My tummy aches and I'm being in a cold sweat.. Still need to sleep some more.. 15 minutes of sleep last night.. Went directly from the club to the afterparty to the breakfast buffé.. Then we had to check out.. uhm, I really feel like telling you all about the trip but I keep misspelling things and I think I'll wait until later..


----------



## kuso (May 13, 2002)

Sounds to me like you`re still drunk  

Quick Eggs.....ya think we could take advantage of her


----------



## Eggs (May 13, 2002)




----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Hey Honey, sounds like you had a blast!! LMAO!!!
Tell us more later..go sleep!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2002)

Ok.. so I'm awake again..  Have been sleeping a lot.. Went back to school yesterday.. so, where do I begin??
Well.. we went by train to Prague on wednesday night.. the party started on the boat to Germany, but I took it very easy there.. Tried to sleep most of the time..  When we reached Prague on thursday at 2:00 PM I was so freakin' tired.. so we went to bed for a while and then had a nice dinner.. then.. well then the drinking begun.. We went to some bars and then to Europe's biggest nightclub (so they say..  )... And had a blast.. and the coming nights went on pretty much like the first one.. Had a really good time and managed to get some shopping done..
Developed the pics yesterday, but I haven't scanned them yet, will probably do that soon.. perhaps..


----------



## HBSR (May 15, 2002)

Hey..baby...sooo good to have you back...
sooo good to BE back... 



> _*Developed the pics yesterday, but I haven't scanned them yet, will probably do that soon.. perhaps..  *_


_*


Geez..do I dare to see them????? 

??lskar dig min underbaraste varelse, 

HBSR*_


----------



## lina (May 18, 2002)

Hey Nike_Girl,

Wassup? Sound like you had a good time, you're so lucky to live in Europe and to be able to travel all over the continent.  I went to Italy and Denmark a few years back and would love to go back.  Looooved it!!! 

You and your beau make such a cute couple!  Hey is that Swedish? Looks a little like Dutch/German....

Toodles


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2002)

Hey Lina! Thanx for visiting me!!  I've really been slacking with my journaling.. Have been pretty busy with life..  

Yep, that was Swedish alright.. it's related to german and dutch, so I guess that's why it looks alike..

I'm off for a long morning run!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2002)

hey! Good morning!
Yeah, slacker! Get to postin!

I was going to go running here this evening...but mother nature had other plans...and dumped rain.


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I've really been slacking with my journaling..



....been lonely around here


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> ....been lonely around here


I know I haven't been here too often.. but it's so much with school, the gym and uhm.. partying...  I graduate in *checking calander* OH MY GOD, I graduate in 2 weeks and 2 days!!! That's INSANE...I can't believe it.. I will not be forced to study anymore (I will in a few years of course..)! So well, I have one exam and two more essays (one on aboriginals situation today, know anything 'bout it??), and then it will be two weeks of total partying..   

I'm actually not as strict anymore.. I eat clean, but I don't log anything on fitday anymore.. I feel good about it.. I can't log all my life.. have to live a little.. sometimes I eat more, sometimes I eat less.. and I've bumped up my cardio pretty much, feels good! 
 

I'll try to stop by more often.. This is just busy times!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

HEY Girl!! I bet you are busy!!! I remember those days!!  Good luck on all your exams!! AND HAVE FUN PARTYING...YOU DESERVE IT!!


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2002)

Thanx Princess!  I'm missing you guys though.. I'll have to squeeze you in from time to time..lol..


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Hey!! I know we miss you too hon!!


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> .. I'll have to squeeze you in from time to time..lol..


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



kusoman, don't make me come out and slap you...


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2002)

Ok.. a little update..

Workouts today:
*30 min high speed cycling to school.. Boy did I sweat..
*40 min high speed cycling from school to gym.. Even more sweat..
* 60min weighttraining: Back & Biceps..


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

WOW awesome workout chick!!
Take care!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2002)

Thanx Princess! 

Yesterdays workouts:
*45 min Powerwalk/run 
*weighttraining: Chest, triceps
*40 min cardio in gym after weights: 30 min intervals on stepper, 10 min on bike

Today's work is:
*30 min cycling (hard) to school
*30 min cycling from school
*Weights:shoulders, abs
*20-30 min cardio after weights.. 

Boy, I'm loving cardio right now!!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> kusoman, don't make me come out and slap you...



Promises, promises


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

You and me both are hooked on cardio!!
Keep it up honey!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2002)

Hey 'Cess!  Yeah I love it.. 2 times a day.. and that doesn't even include horizontal cardio...  lol


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

YOUR CRAZY GIRL!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2002)

Ok.. today's workouts..

*35 min interval cardio on empty stomach
*60 min weights: LEGS
*30min powerwalk

Oh lordy.. I can not walk.. my legs are sooo darn dead.. This was my leg-workout today:
5min warmup on stepper
*Leg press: about 100 lbs (50kg), 40 reps, 3 sets.. Yes, that's right 40 SETS! )
*Hack squats: 60lbs (30kg), 30 reps. 3 sets  My right quad started CRAMPING big time as I started the 2nd set... and before the 3rd.. did some stretching and went through it..
*Seated leg curl: 60lbs, 30 reps, 3 sets.. 
*Walking lunges: 10 lbs, 50 reps, 3 sets

Then supersetted calves with *standing calf press@ 180 lbs & *seated calf press 60lbs.. 4 sets

Ok.. I'm not that used to high reps.. so this workout was HELL.. I have never been cramping like this before.. I was supposed to run afterwards (just like 20-30 min easy)and try my new running shoes.. Well, I started.. and after 5 min I was ready to die.. My legs were not very cooperative.. So I decided to leave the gym and take the TRAIN home.. well.. that's what I THOUGHT I would.. I packed my things, walked to the train.. was pretty close to the station.. I see the train come.. I start to run.. I CRAMP.. forced to stop and strech and there GOES the train..    .. So I WALK home (my stomach was screaming, I was so hungry, couldn't just SIT and wait for the next train.. )! 30 min of powerwalking later I'm home.. having my protein shake.. all is good.. Only the legs are still f*cked up.. don't even want to think about how they'll feel TOMORROW!..


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2002)

Thanx Princess, I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

DAMN GIRL.. THATS A LEG WORKOUT!! Yep your gonna be in pain tommorrow..but good job!!!!!!! 
I hope your having a great weekend!! TAKE CARE!!~
AND HECK YA, that was a compliment!! thats my fave. kind of cardio!!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 26, 2002)

Hmmmm.....you gone missing again girl


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2002)

I'm here, I'm here!!  :bounce:  

Ok, guess I better update... Uhm ok.. Had a good weekend!  Rested all weekend from working out.. Really needed it.. my legs were KILLING me.. I walked like a retard all weekend.. Boyfriend was teasing me all the time..  counted my cardio sessions to TEN last week.. two a day every weekday.. hmm.. too much.. I just enjoy it so much.. No cardio this AM though.. 

Diet.. Well, cheat day Saturday, ate too little Sunday.. I'm not really keeping track right now.. Am just basically making healthy choices without keeping track.. Will start the really clean, keeping track, thang again after grad, which is in 9 DAYS!! that's crazy!! 
At least I think I will.. I'm not sure.. Will have to see how my mental journey goes and do what I feel like..

No partying this weekend, was way too tired.. This week will be like the calm week before the BIG party week.. Different schools graduates on different days, with huge parties everyday.. will be hard work being able to make it to all my friend's parties.. Oh the pain..


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey Nike Girl!! Have fun partying this week, I am sure you will figure out a way to make it to almost all your friends parties! Thats sooo much fun...I remember when I graduated!! IT WAS A BLAST!!!  Have a great time! 
Glad your doing great sweetie!!!!  Take care!!!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Wow, exciting! Graduation huh? Sound like you have a blast and will be having a grand ol' time during graduation!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ten cardios is a LOT!  Take it easy you don't want to eat up those precious muscles!


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Take it easy you don't want to eat up those precious muscles!



No............leave a little for me   

What ??  You think I can resist a line like that


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

Hey Princess, Lina & Kuso! I'm so glad to still having people visiting my journal, even though I'm not here very often!!

Lina, yeah, I know, 10 sessions is a lot, but some of them were really short, like 20 min.. Not that much this week though.. I'm eating more carbs for fuel while doing so much cardio, but I'm really scared of loosing muscle.. 
And yeah, graduation is really exciting, we have a different "graduation culture" here in Sweden though.. We have different hats and  I think pretty much everything is different.. Lots of fun!!  

Princess, yeah, I think I'll make them all.. had the first one yesterday.. 2 today.. 4 on monday, 8 on tuesday, MINE on wed and 3 on thurs... LOTS of wine I suspect..   The age-limit for drinking is 18 in Sweden I might add, so I'm totally legal.. lol

Kuso.. HBSR will probably not share.. at least not the glutes, those are his favourites.. Maybe you could have an arm...?


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

oops forgot to write some w/os..

yesterday: morning cardio 20 min intervals
                  Weights: KILLA chest and triceps

Today: 50 min run
            weights: back&biceps.


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Kuso.. HBSR will probably not share.. at least not the glutes, those are his favourites.. Maybe you could have an arm...?




An arm ha?... Maybe whats between them 

Nice to see you finally back


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2002)

Glad to see your still alive.  

Have a good time at graduation


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

Kuso.. so have no shame in your body.. have you??  

Eggs.. Look who's talking.. it's not like you're here everyday either..


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

None whatsoever


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

Like you had to tell me that..


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

Could I borrow that Beer-tree of yours for my graduation party??That would be way more fun than the beer&wine-table we've planned on!...


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Could I borrow that Beer-tree of yours for my graduation party??That would be way more fun than the beer&wine-table we've planned on!...



Oh I`d love to lend it to you, but I`d have to give it to you in person


----------



## Jenny (May 30, 2002)

Oh god no..  I already have ONE farting dog at home..   I think our table will have to do..


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2002)

Hey, I have a perfectly good explanation why I dont update my journal every day.  I mean, its boring enough... imagine if I told you three times a week that I went to kick boxing, blah blah blah.  Okay, perhaps I'm just too lazy... but I cant help it.

Like Peroni?  That stuff does grow on trees around here (practically, price is VERY reasonable).  Of course, I'm sure you'll find this out in a few months when you come here.


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2002)

Eggs, you're just lazy.. But it's ok... we like you anyway.. look at Kuso, he hasn't even got a journal.. 

Ok, so I'm a bit (just a little tiny bit) hungover.. Had SUCH a great time yesterday!!  danced the night away.. My feet aches today.. haven't slept more than 4 hours.. but I don't care.. I'm young, I don't need sleep.. right?


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE HAVING SOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
Your graduation is different, sounds Neat!!!

I will keep this short.. go party!!!! And Be careful!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2002)

Thanks Princess!  Yes, I'm having a lot of fun..  Am starting to get pretty tired now though.. Will go to bed early tonight.. 

Today's workout:
Weights: shoulders and abs


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

TONIGHT?? ON A FRIDAY NIGHT?? EARLY?? (or is it saturday there? Hmmm?) 

Girl take a nap, and go party some more~!
what a good influence I am huh!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2002)

Yeah.. It was a friday night.. Partied wednesday and thursday.. and next week will be mon,tues,WED, thurs and fri! So I needed som REST.. I'm not used to being a party animal you know! 
Came home at 5:30 AM on friday from the club.. Then I slept to about 8:30.. So.. was kinda TIRED.. lol..
Now I'm well rested and am about to go for a run for about an hour.. Weather is really nice and I think it'll be a wonderful run!!


----------



## sawheet (May 31, 2002)

damm its 3 am here, I am at work  I wish I could sleep


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2002)

Hello sawheet! welcome to my journal! 
So, you're working nights? that sucks.. it's 9:06 and my thermo just kicked in.. so I better go do that run now!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I'm not used to being a party animal you know!



Uh huh  

Suuuuure.  No doubt you've never been out clubbing before in your life...  

Hey, I'm glad to hear that you are still working out with all that partying going on though.  Lesser women would have dropped the workout because they are too busy partying.   

The weather has been beautiful here in Italy.  Yesterday I went out with some friends on their boat and layed out in the sun by some smaller islands.  Almost got fried!  Had to go buy some Vit-E lotion 

So, have fun partying and be safe!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey Eggman!  
Hope you had great b-day!

Well.. uhm.. actually.. I haaave been partying before.. but I've been taking it pretty easy for quite some time.. 

Yeah.. I'm still working out.. I would get huge feelings of guilt if I didn't.. Did another 1 hour run today.. 4th one this week.. Was supposed to train legs today, but they are pretty sore from all the running, so I think I'll just give them an easy home-workout..

aaah.. that boat-trip sounds so wonderful..  the weather is really nice here too though! 25degress celsius and clear blue sky... no polar bears in sight..   

Will go work on my tan now.. but since I'm much more CAREFUL than OTHERS, I'll make sure not to get fried...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok.. so workouts this weekend:

Sat:  *60 min run

Sun: *60 min run
        *easy leg workout


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey there! Can I come? I miss those dancing days!!! Coming home at 5:30am? Did you see the sunrise?  I remember those days, I'm an old lady ya know, love to watch the sunrise in the early dawn!!

Rest up for the next wave of parties!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey lina!  You are SO welcome girl! I'm sure you'd blow your diet though!  There will be a lot of good food that day! And good things to drink too I might add! lol

Well, I didn't see the sunrise, the sun was already UP!  If I'm gonna party, I might as well P A R T Y! lol And come on hon, you're NOT looking like an old lady to me!! Hope I will look that good when I grow up!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2002)

GRADUATION DAAAAY!!! 

P A R T Y! Wish you all could be here.. Now I'll have to drink for you TOO!!     :bounce:


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Congatulation N_G  Enjoy yourself, you deserve it


----------



## Eggs (Jun 5, 2002)

Congrats NG!  Sounds like you're going to have a blast, I'm sure we'll hear about it tomorrow if your not still comatose


----------



## Jenny (Jun 6, 2002)

Ok.. I'm back.. Graduation was fun! 

Now it's back on track time.. I've been eating cheese and cake and been drinking wine.. Sugar and fat has filled my veins and I am sure I've gained some weight..(I can tell since my boobs are bigger..   ) 
But, now all my cravings for bad foods are gone..I've lived them all out.. lol..

Today.. is the day for clean again... I can't wait..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 6, 2002)

BTW.. THANX Eggs and Kuso for congratulating me!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. I'm back.. Graduation was fun!
> 
> I can tell since my boobs are bigger..



Absoulutely NOTHING wrong with that  And don`t let anyone tell you otherwise 

Good to see you let go and enjoyed yourself for once


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!! I Am sooo happy for you!!!!  I bet you did have a blast!!!!!!!!!   And you deserved to eat that cake, and everything else. ~ Your smart and know to get back on track after all the celebrating!!!!!

I HOPE YOU HAVE AN AWESOME SUmmer!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanx Kuso..  Yeah.. I don't mind the boobs.. but the ass is getting too big.. 

Princess.. Thanx girlie!  I had a good time!


Ok, Boyfriend is gone again.. *sighs* This time it's China.. He'll be back next thursday.. I'm missing him already.. 

Have been getting back on track today.. Didn't log on fitday, wanted a 'cleaning up'-day first.. Mostly protein today.. And I must admit that I munched on the absolutely wonderful cake that was in the fridge.. just munched.. will be totally clean tomorrow, promise..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl!!!! I am soooo glad you had a blast!! SO do you feel any different yet???


I bet you do miss your boyfriend already! WOW China!! Thats kinda far huh!! Well, guess you can just chill at the gym while hes gone?!! And your girlfriends too! 
Have a great weekend girlie!!
Stacey


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey again Prin!

Yeah.. I miss him.. He called this morning.. He's got today and tomorrow off, and will start working monday morning. It sounded so exciting.. I hope I can join him the next time he's going there.. I'm so happy for him that he has such an interesting and inspiring job that he likes!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

I haven't been able to work out since graduation.. I really want to.. but.. I can't.. because.. uhm.. I've actually got chafed feet.. I've got huge blisters on my feet and it hurts like S**t.. I can't wear ANY shoes.. I've been walking around barefoot or with flip-flops.. It so SUCKS! All I want to do is to put on my wonderful runningshoes and go for a long run.. Will try go to the gym today.. don't have to do much walking there.. I'll try! Had decided to take this week off from weights and only do cardio, since I don't have to go to the gym for that and can do it whenever I like.. Have been lots of stuff to do with graduations you know.. 
But I'm starting to get really frustrated not being able to work up a sweat.. I think I'll go to the gym today!

Diet is really back on track today.. feel so good about it.. Will log everything tonight..


----------



## Preacher (Jun 8, 2002)

> I've got huge blisters on my feet and it hurts like S**t


You've been walking over hot coals after half a bottle of Tequila, right ...

That's OK with me, that's what graduation is all about!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Preacher! Welcome.. 

Lol... nope.. wasn't that wild..  Did wear a pair of shoes that were not made for my feet though.. I swear I'll never wear them again.. Damn torturing tool.. I was actually pretty sober on MY graduation day.. that I remember.. lol.. But there has been some nights of heavy drinking.. Won't do that in a loooong time now.. I think I'm getting allergic to vodka..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

Did a little workout barefoot on the grass in my garden.. Had to do something.. Used my bodyweight and some dumbells.. 

*3 min running for warm-up

*pushups: 3x12
*shoulderpresses: 3x15
*regular crunches: 3x20
*squats: 3x20
*overbent row: 3x20
*biceps curl: 3x20
*laterial raises: 3x15
*side crunches: 3x30

Nothing impressive, but it was better than nothing.. hope I'll be able to do some cardio tomorrow.. DAMN FEET!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 8, 2002)

What is your BW?  


DP


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

Now DP.. Haven't you heard it's not nice to ask a girl what her weight is??  You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

Ok.. I might as well log my first 4 meals now.. I may not have time to do it tonight.. Am going to a party.. will only drink water though..   

Meal1:
1 dl (about 0.4 cup) oatmeal
2/3 small green apple
cinnamon and sweetner
6 egg whites
12 almonds

Meal2:
5 oz lambfilé
1 cup broccoli

Meal3: AFTER W/O
1 apple
1/2 pear
1/2 orange
(did a lovely fruitsalad.. I'm not giving up fruit yet..)
1.5 serving proteinpowder m. w. water

Meal4:
6oz flounder
green sallad

Meal 5:
5 oz turkey, light meat
1 cup broccoli
10 almonds

Meal 6:
1 serving proteinpoweder m. w. water
10 almonds

Totals:
1629 cals
205 g protein 52%
90g carbs       18%
53g fat           30%


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

Water intake so far: 7 liters.. will probably be about 8.5 l..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2002)

Managed to get by biking shoes on today.. so took my mountainbike for a 60 min ride in the sun! S w e a t y...  It felt really good! 

Will go to the gym and do a leg-workout soon.. tomorrow I'll be back on my ususal weight-routine!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2002)

My internet connection is f*cked up at home.. will update when I get time.. Am at work.. Diet and training is right on!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok.. have a few minutes before lunch.. I'm dying here.. boooring..

Ok, I'll try to update the last days macros.. Here's sunday:

1591 cals
197g protein 51%
96g carbs     19%
51g fat         30%

Workouts were: 1 hour speed biking, 45 min weighttraining: legs..

Monday.. didn't have access to internet, no macros available..
Workouts were: 1 hour weighttraining: chest, triceps.. 35 min cardio


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2002)

Yesterdays workouts were:
Cardio: 20 min intervals, weights: back&biceps

I don't have time to write all the meals (Am going for a run before work (home internet connection is ok again...) ..) for yesterday, but here are the macros:

1556 cals
194 protein 53%
100g carbs  21%
44g fat        27%

I REALLY hope I can log as usual today..


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

NG...how are ya girly?  Just wanted to pop in and say hello before I get to work.
Have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl~ sorry about your feet....sounds like they are better now though! What we do to look good huh!!??! I would not wear them again either if I were u!

Looks like your diet is clean like always and your workouts are sooooooo AWESOME!! I really admire you!! 
Sooo how do you like your summer job? Isn't it with your dad? 

Take care hon, Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi girls!! And Kuso!  Am so glad you stopped by!!  Makes me a happy girl!

Fitgirl, hope you're having a great day at work! 

Princes.. Yep, those darn things KILLED my feet.. they are almost back to normal now.. or actually they still hurt, but I pretend it's unexicting! lol..
Yep, working with my dad.. On his company (he's the founder.. I'm very proud of him..).. And it sucks.. I'm doing things that I don't know the englifh word for.. lol.. but it's something with electronics.. boooring.. I used to do computer stuff here before, but not anymore..

Didn't do that run this morning.. put all my workout clothes and my running shoes on.. went outside.. and the minute I stepped outside heaven opened and it started raining like crazy.. sooo, went for plan B, intervals on stationary bike in the base ment.. Put a tape in the VCR and started biking.. pop, the darn pedal broke!!!! Icouldn't believe it.. guess it wasn't made for my long time standing up while biking...  So, plan C was, well, I'm doing cardio tonight!!

I hope I can make my dad leave soon.. he's my chauffeor (spell?) and I can't exactly go without him.. I could take the bus, but that's costly and I'm pretty broke after all of the partying I've been doing.. 

Diet has been good today.. I might as well write my first meals here...

meal 1:
0.4 cup (1dl) oatmeal
sweetner&cinnamon
6 egg whites
10 almonds

Meal 2: (minimeal)
small green apple 
1 oz roast beef

meal3:
4 oz chicken
green sallad

meal4:
4 oz roastbeef
small green apple

So far 862cals 
107g protein 53%
55g carbs     21%
24g fat 27%
 I've got to start eating!! I was only supposed to have 1 more meal, guess I have to make it two..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

HEY Nikegirl!! WOW that was one crazy story about you trying to do cardio this morning! You poor thing!! Ya, I don't think you should stand up on those bikes! HMMM? 

I am glad your feet are almost back to normal! 
I hope your dad decides to go home soon..for your sake!!

Girl, you need to eat more today! 

Have a good one!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanx Princess!

I'm HOME! finally! the money ticked in as the clock went around though!  I can't WAIT until my paycheck arrive though..

I managed to get all my calories in in one meal..  Now how was that possible.. I ate 4 oz chicken breast.. and..  Uhm.. Well I had 5 whole weath crackers..  not too good.. But at least they were whole weath... 5 gave 225 cals.. it sucks.. oh well.. That is so typically me.. I come home and am starving.. and I turn to things I shoulden't.. I'm feeling so lousy right now.. Will definately go for a run before bed.. I hate when my guilt feelings come.. *sighs*.. 

Will be better tomorrow! I HAVE to eat totally perfect tomorrow, or I won't allow myself to have any cheatmeal on friday night!!
BF and me are supposed to have a cosy night at his place! He'll be back tomorrow from China! I can't wait! He bought over 80 dvd's there, including a Backstreet Boys special for me..  I don't even like that group anymore, but it was so DARN CUTE that he bought it.. The dvd's are about 1$ each there, so it's not very expensive.. 
I have missed him so much.. He travels a lot with his job, and sometimes it feels pretty tough.. But it's his job and it is a GREAT job and he finds the travelling exciting (to a limit!! he's pretty tired of it right now.. Expensive dinners paid by the people there, first class flights and hotels.. yeah, I'd hate it too!! ).. Gets pretty tough for him though...  And for me.. But it's good practise for my trip to Rome.. 

Ok.. The final macros are..

1519 cals
188g protein 51%
96g carbs   22%
43g fat 26%


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

HEY girl! Thats great hes coming back tomorrow! I bet your excited! WOW 80 DVDS For $1!! THATS AWESOME!! LUCKY! I pay anywhere from $15-$30!!  COOL! Don't worry about your crackers.. you needed it..and it won't hurt!  I do that to myself to.. I come home from work starving..and sometimes get into my pretzel bag..now thats bad!  
Sounds like your honey has a great job..I bet he is getting tired of all the traveling though! I'm like you... a first class hotel, flights, and dinners...would be really nice!!  I am sure its tough! But ABSTENCE Makes the heart grow Stronger Right!!  I know it does for Matt and I..since he works ALL THE TIME, different hours than me, it does get hard! 

MACROS..ARE Much better now..good job!
Talk to ya later..


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> , it does get hard!



I`m quite sure it does


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

shut up Kuso! (kidding)

I Should have known you would catch me on that..LoL!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

Oh please, you left it there just so I`d have some way of entering the conversation....thanks


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Yep I Sure did! GOOBER!
Your welcome, glad you could join in!


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks....but now I`m finallt in ....I gotta go to work  

See ya


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey guys! 

Yep Stacey, I'm pretty excited to have HBSR home again.. We're going training together tonight.. If his flight isn't delayed and if he's not dead tired.. I know I would after all that flying.. So I might miss a workout tonight.. But I'm sure we'll get some cardio done together (this one's for you Kuso, NOT the action, but the COMMENT! lol)..

I'm so sick of cardio right now (The stationary, step, running etc, not the other type  ).. REALLY sick of it! Think I overdid it before.. So I've decided to give myself a break from it for a while.. I need to get the joy for it back, and I know that will happen if I get a little break.. I still love my weight routine though, so I'll def stick with that.. And I will concentrate on my diet.. If I know my self as well as I think I'll be running again in a couple of days though!  It's all a mind thing.. So, I'll ease the pressure right now..

I'm been kinda hysterical this last week.. Boyfriend and I are planning on taking a last minute trip to a little greek island or something in some weeks.. It all depends on his work, if he can get some time off or not.. Anyways, that is what's been putting pressure on me.. Wanting to look great in a bikini.. And I want to see some results fast.. But this morning I took a long look in the mirror and decided that I already DO look great.,.. Yep, that's right, I need to give myself some credit.. So, I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing and some loss in bodyfat will be a bonus! 

Last year when Rob and I went to Greece, HE was getting a lot of compliments for his body by the GUYS working in restaurants.. Now that really bugged me for a while, since I'M used to be the one getting attention (the mediterrean boys are pretty into swedes..sometimes too much) and they were giving HIM compliments.. But he has a very impressive body and his biceps are massive, so it's quite natural.. But, then I realised that I should take that as a compliment, since HE chose me.. LOL.. well, I'm a lot more confident than last year, so I don't think that would happen this year..

I'm at work now actually.. My dad's out doing stuff, so I sneaked in and borrowed his computer for a while!  I'm SO SICK of the things I'm supposed to do... 

Oh well, I better get back to work, it's lunch in two hours!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Wanting to look great in a bikini.. And I want to see some results fast.. But this morning I took a long look in the mirror and decided that I already DO look great.,.. Yep, that's right, I need to give myself some credit.. So, I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing and some loss in bodyfat will be a bonus!
> 
> But, then I realised that I should take that as a compliment, since HE chose me.. LOL..



Hi N_G! Not much time to write but I wanted to stop by and say hi. I'm glad you are finally realizing how great you look, and that you don't need to be 'hysterical' about losing body fat or eating clean or lifting or whatnot. You already look great and you care enough about your body to maintain the progress you've made. You're doing awesome girl!

And you're right...he's the lucky one...he's got N_G, and she's the coolest Swedish BSB fan that I know!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Um....Miss P, I hate to burst your bubble, but N_G has stated a couple of posts back that she no longer likes BDB  

So now she truely is both the coolest and Hottest Swedish chick I know


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh, yeah, N_G, if you like you might wanna take some pix of that cardio.....I might be able to give you some pointers


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

I know she doesn't like BSB anymore..I was making a joke!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh sorry.....just got back from chest/shoulders/tri`s and didn`t have much of a sense of humour 

Here ya go  ---------->


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey MissP!! I'm so GLAD you stopped by!  Long time no see!!
Actually I do like BSB, I'm just not a fan anymore.. They haven't turned bad, I just grew up a little I think... lol
Thank's for all the compliments.. Yeah, I know I shouldn't be hysterical.. And I don't feel like I will be for a while.. but I will be again..  That's just me.. I'm starting to feel a lot more comfortable with myself, but I think it's a lifelong journey.. 

Again, thank's!! I really apprechiate it a lot!  

Kuso, see I don't hate BSB.. It's just not my favourite band anymore..   And if there were any pics of that cardio (I'm not saying there is..  ), I can promise you that you'd never see them.. I really didn't know you had such a thing for HBSR.. 
And by the way, if you're gonna tell us about your workouts, do it in your own journal.. Oh right, you don't dare to get one.. hmm.. I wonder what I could do to change your mind..


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And if there were any pics of that cardio
> 
> 
> ...



Ignoring chance of slamming MIss P`s age  And the GAY comment 

I`m sure you could do something to talk  me into making a journal


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Ignoring chance of slamming MIss P`s age  And the GAY comment
> ...



WTF!?!?   MissP's age??? GAY comment??  Now just WHAT do you meen here buddy!?!? 

Ok, I'm getting somewhere, your thinking about starting a journal.. hmm, I wonder what you'd want.. Would a cookie do it??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl~ You always crack me up sweetie! That was funny about being sick of cardio..but not the kind ya do w/ the honey!!  I know what ya mean. I was burnt out to..on the GYM cardio..thats why I bought my rollerblades..and I am having lots of fun w/ it. I hope thats a good enough cardio workout?!  (I did it for 40min. last night)

So are u counting down the hours till he gets home today?!! I think missing the gym workout will be Well worth it! 
I agree with you that even though you are sick of cardio right now, in a couple of days you will be back in the swing of things!!
No big deal! Especially since your keeping your diet clean, and still lifting ~ You did a TON of cardio last week-- so I can see why you are SICK of it!!
I am sooo glad you finally realized that you look great!!! YOU DO GIRL!! Now keep on thinking that! Rob is a Very lucky guy, and I am sure he knows that!!
OMG~ Thats tooooo funny about the mediterrean guys liking Rob, and complimenting him! Bet he felt kinda weird! I am sure they Will totally drool over you...and they probably were last year too, just didn't want to get their a$$ kicked by your boyfriend! 

Have fun on your dads computer girlie! And have a great day!!
Take care!! HAVE FUN W/ Your honey tonight!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Actually I do like BSB, I'm just not a fan anymore.. They haven't turned bad, I just grew up a little I think... lol
> 
> I really didn't know you had such a thing for HBSR..



You grew up, yet are still a few years behind the lovely Miss P....so um....were you calling her old...or immature??? (***oh shyt....I think I`m dead   )

And the comment about HBSR wasn`t infering I was gay??  Oh well  

And NO.. a simple cookie won`t be enough


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> in a couple of days you will be back in the swing of things!!



I think that is actually later tonight isn`t is


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

Now YOU GUYS crack me up!!  I wish I had more time.. Oh what the h*ll I'll GIVE myself some more time.. It's not like anyone can say anything, I'm the big boss' daughter!  hehe.. 

Stacey, rollerbalding is a great workout! I should use mine more often.. I haven't learnen to stop those darn things though.. I rely on streetlights and mailboxes.. 
I know you're a bit like me and freak out and obsess about food and workouts.. And we're soo darn stupid..  You're such a fine looking girl and I really hope you know it! I hope Matt tells you everyday, or he's not good enough for you! 
And yesssss, I will have fun tonight.. Gosh, it's been a week! 

Kuso, uhm.. my mistake,, it WAS a gay comment!  And yes, you deserve a GOOD asskicking for that comment about MissL's age.. cause YOU made it up.. not  ME! Shame on you! 

Oh, no cookie..? So, I'll have to bake you a cake then...?


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Oh, no cookie..? So, I'll have to bake you a cake then...?



Getting closer....but not quite there yet.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Heya NG~~~ 
Thats good to hear that rollerblading is a great workout..thanks. HEY WE ARE TOTALLY ALIKE.. I Cannot stop those things for the life of me!! I have been depending on my car, and poles too! 
I am like you and I do freak out also about food and missing workouts ..your right! I wish I could stop..its a mind thing though! It has gotten better though..kinda! Thanks for the compliment. Yea, Matt tells me I am hot, etc... but it don't sink in my brain!
Dang it has been a week..yep you are going to have LOTS of fun!!
 Later girlie!

KUSO~~ You made her sign off..way to go! (Kidding) But hey when she bakes that cake for you..I want some too!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2002)

Than's Stacey, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only speedster on rollerblades! 

Kuso.. The cake is my last offer! 

Today is cheatday and I've eaten chocolate!  Went to McDonald's with dad (Fridays are McD-days for him), had a plain hamburger and a sallad, no fries! Tonight will be a cosy night with boyfriend! I'm SO GLAD HE'S BACK!! I love him so freakin' much and I can't believe how much fun we have together and how connected we are to one another!  

Have a great Weekend!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

Well.....I guess if I get to share it with you and Princess then it could be worth it  

Just don`t spit in it or anything


----------



## Jenny (Jun 14, 2002)

I wouldn't dream of sharing my mouth germs with you..  Ever...


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

Great, you`ll use some antibacterial mouth wash first then


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

HEY NG!! Have a great cheatday!! 
I am soo happy that you are SOOO happy with your boyfriend! It does sound like you guys have this Awesome relationship! totally cool!!
have fun tonight!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey NG, glad to hear that you had a kick ass day, you sound like your in a nice state of mind.  (Between your bf and the chocolate of course...).

Have a good weekend!


----------



## HBSR (Jun 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Tonight will be a cosy night with boyfriend! I'm SO GLAD HE'S BACK!! I love him so freakin' much and I can't believe how much fun we have together and how connected we are to one another!




 Yepp...right about that girl...good to BE back...once again.. 

Just wanted you to know I'm still reading ur posts...and when time permits..maybe comment one or two... 

??lskar dig,
HBSR


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2002)

Heeeey Baby!!   
I'm so glad you're still visiting! 

Having a dull time at work as usual... but thinking of our weekend makes it all better..  Miss you and D-man already! 
Wuuuv you my witttle honeybunny.. 

Ok, meals so far today:

Meal1: 
Oatmeal with flax seeds and sunflower seeds,
6egg whites

Meal2:
Green apple
protein shake (am blending it right now.. )

Will check in later..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2002)

Ok, the rest of yesterdays meals:

Meal3:
chicken sallad

Meal4: (snack)
green apple

Meal5:
chicken breast with different veggies
2 pieces ww bread

Workouts were: 1 hr powerwalk in morning, 
weights: chest+triceps


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2002)

Today:

Workouts:
Cardio: running 50 min on empty stomach
Weights: back+bicep

Meal1:
1/2 cup oatmeal w. sunflowerseeds and flax seeds
6 egg whites


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2002)

Meal2:
green apple and proteinshake

Meal3:
This was a total rip-off.. Ordered a mexican chicken sallad.. I got chicken in some fatty sauce and a tortilla.. I ate some, cause I was so darn hungy.. Probably lots of fat.. left a lot of it, more than half.. should probably have another shake..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Heeeey Baby!!
> 
> Wuuuv you my witttle honeybunny..



 

 

 

Mmm, green apples are good.  Diet is looking good... ready for Summer?

Eggs


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Eggs, what's that barf icon for?????  Can't stomach the lovidovi-ness?  Awww, bet you have a soft spot somewhere too!!! How goes it?  

NikeG, that's sooo cute Nike_girl, you and your BF seem soooooo in love! : that is a wonderful and exciting time! 
Any thing exciting planned while he's back? Does he go away often?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Good Morning Nikegirl.. 
Yep ya gotta watch out for those mexican salads..some are good...but then sometimes they get ya. At least you didnot finish it! Good job on your cardio sweetie!!
Hope your having a wonderful day!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 19, 2002)

Eggs, yes!! I'm very ready for summer.. But not Bodyfat-whise.. I'd like to be a little tighter.. but it's not the end of the world.. 

lina, yes, we're very much in love...  We've been together for 2 years on the 1st of july, and I still get that tingly feeling when I see him! 

Princess, yes, I learned my lesson... No more.. 

Did a spinning class last night too, so yesterdays workouts were:
50 min running in AM, weights: back+bicep, 45 min spinning...
I know, lots of cardio, really felt like doing it..


----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2002)

Lina - I dont know, that kind of stuff makes me feel funny inside, kinda warm and fuzzy   Soft spot!  How'd you know I'd been on an extended carb up, ahh, I knew it was going to show.    It goes pretty well!  The weather is great, going to go on a nice jog today.

NG - I'm sure you'll be ready!  If it comes down to it, we'll drag w8 in here and unleash her on you   Careful, she does bite.

I got tingly feelings with my last girl friend   Then I told her to stop sleeping on my damn arm at night and it went away.

Seriously though, 2 years and still going strong!  Good stuff.


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> I got tingly feelings with my last girl friend   Then I told her to stop sleeping on my damn arm at night and it went away.



Very funny! LOL! 

Come' on I bet those Italian girlies, hot blooded mama's, can do better than that!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

N_G, what do you think of this?

http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/noje/story/0,2789,177138,00.html


----------



## Jenny (Jun 19, 2002)

MissL!! How the F*CK did you find that?!?!?!? LOL..  That is so funny.. are you secretly a swedish spy??  

Yeah, I heard about it yesterday.. She is very pretty and I hope they'll be happy together.. Hope that will keep him from hitting on my friends in the future..  Nick is in Sweden pretty often, he's working on some solo-thing..


----------



## HBSR (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Heeeey Baby!!
> I'm so glad you're still visiting!





Of course I'm still visiting...didn't I tell you before...whatever you do...I'll always be 2 steps behind you..  

Anyways...wooove woo tooo hunny...

Ser så fram mot helgen...bara du och jag...i koncentrerad form... inte många kosttillskott som kommer upp i den klassen.. 

??lskar dig...och D-girl.. 

HBSR


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2002)

awww.. thanx honey!  

Internet funkar nu.. !! Tar en liten paus.. är så trött på skiiiten.. 
Kolla dina PM's...  

??lskar dig,
din


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2002)

My internet connection was D E A D yesterday.. so I didn't have a chance to update things.. It was a good diet day and it was off from workouts.. rest day.. First one in a while, didn't even do cardio..

Was up 5:15 this morning and did a run.. great run for about an hour.. 
Meal 1:
Oatmeal
sunflower seeds and flax seeds
6 egg whites

Meal2:
protein shake
green apple


----------



## HBSR (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> awww.. thanx honey!
> 
> Internet funkar nu.. !! Tar en liten paus.. är så trött på skiiiten..
> ...



Värst vad bråttom du har...  Det här är vad jag fick när jag svarade på ditt mess...

This user's mailbox is currently full, and cannot be sent any messages until it is cleaned out. An email has been sent notifying the user of this. Please try your request at a later time.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

I found that article on a BSB message board...since you are my swedish friend, I thought I'd send it to you for your opinion. I thought maybe you could tell me if it was fake or something. 

Thanks! And stop with the mushyness with the bf on here!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

HI NIKEGIRL!! I haven't checked in w/ ya in awhile.. how are you?


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning NG


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2002)

Hello peeps! 

Guess what?? I'm going to Greece TOMORROW!! To a super cute little island which is known from the greek mythology as the most romantic island..  Will be away for a week!.. Looooots of fun!! 

Miss L, yeah, it's a swedish model and it seems to be true.. But who knows..?? 

Princess, I'm doing just fine.. celebrated a swedish holiday yesterday, mid-summer, and went to a party with around 50 people.. will tell more later, need to go exchange money now.. 

Fade, haevn't seen you around here before.. I must have missed you before thpugh!  Tell Butterfly I said HI! 

Ok, need to go get me some euros.. Greece.. here I come..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2002)

HAVE FUN GIRL!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR ALL ABOUT IT!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

Have fun NG!


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh Greece sounds real nice! Warm, sunny, lots of nice white houses, good food, and ...ahum...lots of things to look at!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm BAACK!! we had such a good time!! 

Lots of sun, swimming, relaxing, foods, wine and beer! And of course, lots of love..  Today Rob and I celebrate our 2 years anniversary!  But we celebrated all week, so I don't think we'll celebrate much today.. 

I don't have much time right now.. I'll tell you more later.. And I'll post some pix!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey, Welcome back!  Sounds like you had a good time... get some sleep and then post them pics for us 

Sooo, hows the diet doing?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Eggs, you suck...  uhm.. the diet.. is going.. perfect! Today that is!   Week in Greece, uhm, well, that's another story.. ice-cream everyday.. souvlaki, tzatziki.. mousaka.. nuts, you name it, I probably ate it! lol.. not to mention the bakery we had next door.. lovely cookies there.. 

Sleep? I'm at work.. working.. and I am god damn tired and the weather sucks big time..  

Are you back in US yet?


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Pix....pix???????? Did I hear pix 

Nice to have you back babe........now get your ass busy and start posting


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Kusoman.. I've missed that shitting dog of yours..  Yes, there will be pics.. but I don't have them yet.. they're in Rob's digital camera.. he'll put them on a CD for me eventually! 

What have you been up to lately? How's everything? family? Trainin? diet? work?


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

had a bit of a cold last week so all of the above ( other than work ) got blown off 

Back to it as of today though....already walking strangely after a leg workout this morning 

So......give us some details....how was the trip???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Well.. Ok.. I'll tell some more about the trip.. We travelled unspecified, which means that you pay less and could end up in any hotel at the destination.. So, we flew to Athens and waited for some hours to get on a boat to Poros, the cute little island we stayed at..
Once we arrived we took a Taxi (hey, you wanted details...  ) to the hotel, which turned out to be absolutely wonderful with ocean view, a wonderful pool area, close to the centre and the beach.. We got an awesome apartment with everything that we needed.. 
We rented a scooter which took us around the island all week.. And Poros is such a nice place.. (and no Kuso, the name is not related to any pornal buisiness...) small beaches with clear water.. a beatuful port with lots of boats (some really cool yachts..).. tavernas everywhere.. great food.. clear blue sky everyday, sunny and warm.. 

Moonlit walkes along the beach.. And I have to tell you about our last night.. We had just visited a local taverna for some great food and took our scooter to the hotel.. Rob probably wanted to go to bed right away (at about 8:30 PM), but I didn't.. So I pouted and started bitching a little bit.. Then Rob asked me what I wanted to do.. And I started stammering and started making up some fast, romantic plans.. So I said: "I want to go to the beach and look at the stars.. share a bottle of wine and ice cream.. Romantic is the word".. So Rob said "let's do it"..
So, we went to the supermarket.. and remembered that we forgot to bring glasses and spoons..  
So, we bought 2 alco-pops (I don't know the english word for it, but some pre-made drinks on a bottle..).. and some icelollies.. lol..  Not quite the most romantic stuff, but it worked, we had a really nice time.. 

He's pobably swamped at work today.. cause I've been emailing him and sending sms and he's not responding.. poor guy!

I found out today, that 2 of the swedish Gladiators (the swedish version of "American Gladiators" tv show) died in a car-crash yesterday!! It's so horrible! The girl (it was one girl and a guy) was like THE swedish fitness profile (there aren't that many) and I really liked her... The couple got engaged only two days before and were planning their wedding! It's so awful.. Life really is vulnerable..

Oh well.. I kind of lost track of this post.. I was supposed to tell you about my vacation in Greece.. hmm, I'll write more later..


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Nike Girl,

Just read about your wonderful trip!!!! Greece sounds like a very romantic fun place!!! I love Greek food too, yumm!!! 
Can't wait for the pix, post them before I leave puleez!!! 

 Have a nice day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

hey honey!! Sounds like you and Rob had a wonderful time!!! And very romantic too! Congrats on the 2 years together! That last night sounds like a lot of fun..and cute story too girl! 
Thats soooo sad about the fitness couple that died! Thats gotta be very hard for their family and friends! Your right, Life is very volnnerable!! 
Have a great day girl..can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey lina and P!  Thanx for visiting!

Yes lina, we had a really good time.. I'll get the pics from my honey today (if he remembers to bring them....) and I'll post them tonight or tomorrow!! 

Princess, we did have a wonderful time! And yes, it is so terrible about that couple.. they were both very talented..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok, my workout yesterday was:
chest+ triceps.. Was very tired and didn't have much energy, but went through it!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm having a really boring time at work.. here's not much to do.. I only surf the net.. which is not bad at all actually.. I'm takin pictures of the staff for a pic-list of all the employees with a digital camera.. but the darn camera is f*ckin with me and deletes some pictures or makes the  low battery sign blink even though it's fully loaded.. 
Boyfriend is swamped at work as usual, poor thing.. So we can't do any love-mailing.. And no one is online here.. I hate time diff.. 

Good god, I'm such a whiner..  I'm earning money for gods sake.. good money too!! 

I'm very hungry too.. I hate it when I forget to bring foods.. at least I've got my lunch.. pre-made a delicious sallad yesterday (hope it will be as good today... ) and will have some turkey breast with it (frozen left-overs from my graduation-party  ) ..
At least I'm sore from yesterdays workout.. That gets my mood up!  The week off from weights while on vacation did me good! I did one pylomethrics workout.. and I did RUN almost everyday while being on vacation.. It was so wonderful, runing along the beautiful water and the cliffs and all of the awesome nature!  I am a morning person and Rob isn't always that, so I took of while he was asleep.. Came back and we had breakfast!  I could go for another week.. 

I'm thinking of starting taking my thermos again.. I've been off them since the end of may, since I stopped getting kicks from them.. I don't know if I rested long enough or if I should wait another month or two.. the one I have has synephedrine, guarana, L-carnitine and some other stuff (I don't quite remember.. )..

Only an hour until lunch... I'm so starving.. I'll go see if I can take another picture or two now.. 
Let me know when you guys are online, I could use some company!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

N_G, I am here but I am on my way to the gym. I just read and lurk while eating meal #1. Glad you had a great time on your trip, sorry I can't talk with you right now.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Miss L!! YEAY, at least SOMEONE is alive!!  I hope you'll have a great w/o!! I haven't been to your journal for a loooong time, I'll go catch up!  Talk to you later!

Now go get sweaty!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Diet today:
Meal1: 
Oatmeal
sunflower seeds
protienpowder

Meal 2:
1 pear
(forgot my protein powder at home)..

Meal 3:
5 oz turkey breast
Sallad of:
lettuce
cucumber
baby-corn (I LOVE these  )
sweet pepper


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

I`m here too 

Gotta go and do some cardio though


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm here now sweets.. but now your gone! 
Sorry I couldn't chat w/ ya when you were bored! Was that salad good?? 
Is your camera being friendly now!!??!!
Hope your doing great! Chat w/ ya when your online now!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok.. some pics are coming up!

First off, our hotel!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

a pic of one of the beaches


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

oops.. mum called for dinner..  Better go, I'm starving.. I'll post more later.. be patient..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

THOSE ARE GREAT PICTURES!! That hotel looks neat! And you look great sweetie!! Can't wait to see more!!
Go eat now girlie!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanx Princess!

Here's some more.. another dinner pic..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Me, on a morning power walk..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

me, lookin to catch some fishes..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

port of Poros


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

AWESOME PICS!!! Looks like ya'll had a lot of fun!! I like the dinner pic with u and your honey the best.. both of you look sooo cute there!!
Cute outfits too Nikegirl!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Want to post some of my honey, but I want to ask for his permisson first.. Maybe tomorrow.. he looks great in bathing suits, I'll tell ya..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

I BET HE DOES!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice pic`s 

Those last 4 really need to be  A LOT bigger though   

Looks like you had a great time


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanx Kusoman..  But I think the size is just fine! 

Wait til you see the ones of my honey, I bet you'll drool!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree with Kuso, Nice Pics (of course my mind isnt as deep in the gutter, well... almost).

I like the last one though, in the Port at Night with the moon in the background.  Cute 

And the powerwalk pic, the water looks really inviting.  Of course the girl in the pic makes it all the better  

Looks like a great time though!

I like to cycle three months between my supplements, but two months is probably more than adequate.  Theres one way to find out


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank's Eggie.. 

About the supplements.. ok, doh  I'll try tonight with my cardio.. Think I need to wait longer though, cause I've been on them for too long..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok meals so far today:

Meal 1:
Oatmeal
flax seeds
6 egg whites
sweetner

Meal2:
Proteinshake (I remembered today!  )
green apple

Meal 3: (not yet eaten, but prepared)
chicken breast
sallad (green with mushrooms.. not the magic kind..)

Meal 4:
2 apples (had no protein available..  )

Meal5:
roast beef
veggies


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey honey.. don't just lurk, WRITE!!!!


----------



## HBSR (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey honey.. don't just lurk, WRITE!!!!




Hay..bayby...not lurking..but WORKIN' ...  Too much to do in so little time...loved the chat..

??lskar dig...

Din alldeles egna
HBSR


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah.. but you had time to chat with over phone for 30 min!  Just kidding, I loved it..  Now I'm all alone again..  Ska gå ut till monteringsmaskinen nu.. vet inte vad det heter på engelska.. tihi..)

Nåja, jag längtar till helgen!

??lskar dig! ??????TTEmycket!

Din egen,
MJMP


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ska gEut till monteringsmaskinen nu..



Um.... Bless you  You`d better take care of that before it becomes the flu


----------



## Eggs (Jul 3, 2002)

Its not contagious is it?     

But I've had my cootie shots.


----------



## HBSR (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yeah.. but you had time to chat with over phone for 30 min!  Just kidding, I loved it..  Now I'm all alone again..  Ska gå ut till monteringsmaskinen nu.. vet inte vad det heter på engelska.. tihi..)
> 
> Nåja, jag längtar till helgen!
> ...


I felt I had to..to suruvive your blazing eyes..  

SKOJAR!!!

Gör du så..monter försiktigt... 

Längtar tills helgen jag med.. 

Ditt eget

cyklopöga


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Its not contagious is it?
> 
> But I've had my cootie shots.






> _*Originally posted by HBSR *_
> 
> 
> 
> SKOJAR!!!




By the looks of things Eggs....it probably is contagious


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi Nikegirl!!! 
have a great day!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

You guys crack me up!  I was describing the type of work I was going to do (the one that I hate) and didn't know the english word for the machine!  So unless you're not secretly working on my dad's company and go under a false name here, I wouldn't worry about it hurting you too much!  And SKOJAR means KIDDING..  
I'm back from the evil machine now and back to clean computer-work.. It's boring of course, but I can alternate it with internet..  
Thank's for lightening up my day, I needed it! lol


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey girl!! Thats what I am doing.. working on my computer..not much fun.. until I click on ironmag. down below on the screen...

Have fun!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

And oh, Princess! Have a great day you too cutie pie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

awwwwwwwww your sooo sweet!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, I've hidden the bottom line, so I can just switch with alt+tab to get to the work stuff!  Wouldn't stand a day here without it!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

NG....do really expect us to believe that load of BS about the machine???? 

Don`t forget, Eggs and I have been around for awhile now..........I remember clearly when you tried to tell us orgasm translated to organism


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey, that wasn't me (I say in a Shaggy-voice  ), that was ROB!! We're such a great couple  !!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok guys, I'm going home! F I N A L L Y!  cya 2morrow!  Take care!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Nike_girl,

Glad I decided to flip your journal the page before!!!! Beautiful Pics!!! You look so beautiful and radiant!!! Sooooo happy!!! Pretty smile!!! Looking good!!! You two look so good together... the hotel looked so nice and the water.....ahhhhhh..!!!! 

Great pix!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey girl.. ya I wouldn't make it a day here either without the internet.. I hide mine too..


Have a great night girl..lucky you get to go home..I just got here!!  Bye sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey lina! Thanx hon!  You're very sweet!

Princess.. we're all just a bunch of cheaters, aren't we!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2002)

Meal 1:
0.4 cup (1dl) oatmeal
sunflower seeds
flax seeds
6 egg whites

Meal2:
35g protein powder
apple

Meal3:
4 oz chickenbreast 
green sallad..

hmm.. I needed some more fat in meal 2 &3.. didn't bring any..
*Note to self: Bring fat tomorrow!


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Hi there 

NG....have you ever heard of an Author called Micheal Larsden??

He`s either Danish or Swedish.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2002)

You think Scandinavia is such a small place I know everyone?  stuuped..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J/k, I just wanted to use my new smilies!  

Nope, I've never heard of him, but the last name looks Danish..


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

well, I kinda thought he may be famous 

Oh well, thanks anyway......how`s things BTW???


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2002)

Good.. I'll be leaving early today.. Shoulders/abs will be tortured.. and I'll do a cardio session..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How did the teaching go today?


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Can`t complain..... the guy`s are pretty cool and wanted to discuss an area I just happen to be an expert in.....internet porn


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2002)

WTF!?  You're supposed to be a teacher, not a pornal-dealer! I better tell Miss L So she can come and slap you!


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I better tell Miss L So she can come and slap you!



Now THAT sounds like a plan   

Actually, I discouraged them from it......it`s illegal over here


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2002)

So when are you going to jail!?


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Not til I get caught 

Actually, porn is not illegeal.......just the gyno`s veiw of whats happening is.....all the good bits are mosaiced (sp??) so you can only see a blur.........kinda wonder what the point is in watching it then


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

Kuso, yeah, I've heard about that.. Not about the porn, but about regular movies.. BF and some of his working-buddies buy dvd's when they're in Asia and even stuff like innocent kisses are cut out..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

Ok.. I biked to work today.. I don't think I've ever been saying f*uck, damn, h*ll, sh*t and the swedish versions of it so many times before!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The vind was not exactly in my back.. it was in my FACE!! strrooong vind! I was seriously mad! My legs were like spaghetti and I really hated it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 50 min... usually takes around 35.. And I'm supposed to train legs tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might leave the bike here and take the bus to the gym.. I'll see how I feel.. At least I got a good workout, right?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, and workouts yesterday was:
Weights: shoulders and abs
Cardio: 30 min on stepper


----------



## HBSR (Jul 5, 2002)

Always online..  Don't you work at all? 

Hallu..min sockerpudding..  Ville bara titta in lite snabbt...lika fullt som vanligt... 

Kör hårt...älskling.. 

Gotto run...

??lskar dig och längtar S???????? tills ikväll... 

Slick på dig kärleksgudinnan..

Din egen...

HBSR


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey BF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice line about the kamikazes..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I AM working.. Just not that much.. 
Och du, jag ser oxå fram emot kvällen.. mm, vad gott.. Med Obet..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Until tonight :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??lskar dig, 
MJMP


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Kuso, yeah, I've heard about that.. Not about the porn, but about regular movies.. BF and some of his working-buddies buy dvd's when they're in Asia and even stuff like innocent kisses are cut out..



Translation::::::::::::::: Kuso, yeah, I`ve noticed that on the porn video`s and dvd`s my bf and his buddies bring back from Aisa


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey guys....how are you this morning?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

Kuso.. damn, you caught me.. NOT..  Unless you call 'Legally Blond' porn you're not right!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Fitgirl!  Uhm.. it's 2:45 PM here and I believe it's evening where Kuso's at!  But I'm having a nice day! How about you? Do you have the day off today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

No, I'm working today.   Only until noon.   It's only 7:50 here in Dallas.   Are you guys working today?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah.. 4th of July isn't a Swedish holiday! I wonder why.. 
Yes, I'm working, but I will be leaving in about 45 min.. going to the gym for a killer leg workout..

Whatcha doing tonight? cuddling with yr honey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

HA!!   I wish.   But no go.   We are moving into our new home this evening and all weekend long.

I hope you have a great leg workout!   I know you will.  

I think I may be going to the gym in the morning.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

That's right! You're moving! But that's wonderful! You've been looking for places forever, haven't you? 

Rob's taking me out to dinner in my fav restaurant tonight! I'm already hungry for it (and for him. lol  )..

Even if you don't go to the gym in the morning you're still going to get lots of exercise.. You're moving, remember?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, we've were looking for a new house for like a year.   We saved and just kept looking.   Finally about two months ago, we started looking really seriously again because we wanna have room when we have a baby.
We found a home and put a bid on it -- it came through with no problems.  I was so surprised the sellers didn't come back with a counter offer.  So then it was all down hill honey.

Oh cool, going out to dinner.  What kind of restaurant is it?  

I'm hungry for my honey too....have been all week long.   But by the time we're done packing, it's too late for any nookie and we're both so tired.... 

Yep, I'll get plenty of exercise tonight.   Up and down the stairs, lifting boxes, putting them down.   Oh my gosh, that means all at once, I'll get cardio, working biceps and shoulders and doing squats and calf raises.

Damn.....with that workout, sounds like I should be moving about once every month.
Sorry this reply got so long


----------



## Eggs (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey NG, hope you had a good leg workout / dinner.

That is a good question though, why isnt the 4th of July a holiday for Sweden?

Hmmm  

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2002)

Hello peeps!

Sorry Fitgirl, I didn't have time to respond to your post before I left.. I really hope the move went well and that you enjoy your new home as much as possible!  And I hope you got some nookie done.. 

Eggs, yeah I know, haven't found out the answer yet.. must have something to do with religion or something..  

Well.. my leg workout this friday was pretty short.. My legs were so tired after my biking the same morning.. Did 6 sets of 25 reps, 2 diff exercises, on legs and 6x12 on calves.. Wasn't much but I felt it a LOT the next day, thanx to the biking.. Rob almost slapped me during the workout since I was whining so much.. lol..

Dinner was great.. whining again from me though.. high heels and leg workouts do not go good together..  
Had a cheat meal friday-night and another at sunday.. Meals got all f*cked up all sunday long.. Went to a horse show with Rob's nieces (they're SO DARN CUTE!!  ) and from 08:30 to 17:00 I only ate a pear.. and an ice-cream... yeah I so suck, but it was real good..  I actually don't feel a need to diet that much anymore.. I think I look pretty good and am comfortable with the way I look.. Sure, I'd like to loose a little flab here and there, but it's not anything I can't live with.. I will continue eating well because I like that way of eating, but not being hyper about it..

I think I need a real goal in the future.. like a show or something.. Aren't that many in sweden though.. and the thought really terrifies me.. Oh well, maybe sometime in a distant future.. Right now I'm just chillin'..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2002)

Today's meals (so far):

Meal1:
Oatmeal
sunflower seeds
protein powder

Meal 2:
protein shake
green apple

Meal 3 (coming up in 30 mins..):
chicken breast
sallad with:
peppers
baby corn
cucumber


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey darlin'~ I am glad your not obsessing about what your eating...blah blah blah.. ME EITHER!! FOR ONCE!! I am happy enough with my body..so I am just Chillin' too. I am still working out/ eating right..just not obsessed or as you say 'hyper' about it!!  I am glad we can relate to each other about this!! I did by a "Pilates" video this weekend..and I am trying that tonight.. will let ya know! Have u done that before?? I never have!
Anyway.. just wanted to tell ya hi! Take care!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Hon!  I'm happy you feel the same! It's a pretty strange feeling, not really worrying and feeling guilty about everything! It's all about the mindset.. It's supposed to be a lifestyle, and the way I'm at it sometimes, it wouldn't be a happy lifestyle.. So right now I'm just a relaxed fitness freak... lol 
I've never tried Pilates, but it sounds fun! It seems to be very popular these days.. I've never tried Yoga either, but I'd like to someday! 
I'll go check out your journal now P!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2002)

workouts yesterday were:
chest+ tricep.. great workout! 
20 min cardio


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl~ yep.. feel the same way.. I don't think I could be happy all the time if I was OBSESSED! I am trying to Not be so obsessed! Ya, like a "relaxed fitness freak" ~~ Good term girl!
Pilates is really cool!!! I tried it last night.. YOU have got to try it one day, it rocks!!
Whatcha up to today??
Me~ busy as hell at work!! 
Take care sweetie!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey P..
busy at work? I have the day off today!   Have been working on my tan and reading some! Wonderful! 
I will definately try pilates some time!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2002)

I think I'm gonna apply to a Personal Trainer education.. I've always wanted to be one and I feel I have what it takes to be one! Of course I need to learn some more about it, but that's what the education is for! lol.. 
It coasts quite a bit of money to get a good license, but I think my parents will help me with that.. 

I have experience instucting others from being a spinning-instructor (I was a non-licensed..  ) last summer (If I wanted to continue I had to take the education for it, and I was busy with school at the time..).. And I've been a dance instructor for 12-13 year olds for a year..

I think I will apply.. The education starts the 23rd of november and lasts for one week.. then you have to study at home for about a month before you get the final test.. If you make it, you're licensed.. 

I have to collect some more information about different schools and what the education will give me.. The acadamy I've almost decided to choose is a bit more expensive, but that's a better school which would land more jobs.. 

hmm.. I need to think about this.. I'm of course still planning on another, higher, education on a university.. This is something I'd do on top of the other studying..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2002)

Workouts yesterday:
Back and Biceps.. My biceps are sooo darn sore today.. ouch...
40 min cardio: 15 hard, 25 moderate->easy

Workouts today:
Ran 45 min this morning.. or it was more like jogging and I even did some mins powerwalking..
Will go to my sisters gym with her tonight. Think I'll help her more than work myself though.. She bought a 6 month membership in end of January and she's been there 2(TWO) TIMES!! We do not share the same interests, let me tell you..


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey girl...got your PM! I'm fine, busy at work. 

How come no update today yet? Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl!! How are you today? I think you would make a Great personal trainer!! I am taking a class in september here in houston.. and should be certified by November!! Like you.. I am going to do this Ontop of my normal full job! Good luck.. Definalty research a bunch about it~ There are sooo many different places that certify you ..it gets confusing!! 

Soo how did your workout go with your sister? Interesting huh!

talk to ya later. Take care~


----------



## Eggs (Jul 13, 2002)

*fingers tapping on table*

Hmmm NG, did your sister put a hurting on you in the gym and you havent been able to get out of bed?   

As to physical trainer, I think its the perfect job to do while you are going to college.  Plus, it is a good excuse to spend time in the gym   Plus... it really sounds like you 

Hope the weather up there is nice this weekend so you can get some running in!


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2002)

Um...........HSBR....happy B`day


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2002)

Ok.. update..  
Thanks guys for bumping up my journal.. I thought I'd find it on page 2..

Princess, you're becoming a personal trainer too!?!? That's so great!! 

Eggs, no.. I kicked my sisters a$$, not the other way around.. 
So you're back again? How was the trip?

Kuso, I'll tell him you said so..  Very sweet!


----------



## david (Jul 14, 2002)

You look great Nike girl.  Your physique/face reminds me of a WWE wrestler/valet named Stacey Keibler.  That means your CUTE by the way!

Your from Sweden? Are you familiar with this girl, Pauline Nordin?  She sent me her promo video and I thought it was great!  She's from Stockholm, Sweden.  Let me know if you'd like me to send via email.

Again, you look great!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2002)

Ok.. so:
Wed: went to the gym with sis.. Didn't like her gym at all, but she got a good workout and that was the point of it..
Thurs:Worked all day.. shoulders+abs.. Met some friends..
Fri: Had the day off.. Tanned some.. Missed my legworkout.. due to lazyness.. First it was too hot.. then I had to eat and.. well.. the excuses kept coming.. lol.. Have to work them extra hard this week.. Was interviewed by the paper as well.. An article about me finishing school and going to Rome.. Pretty cool.. they took 3 rolls of film..  Will be in the paper in the upcoming weeks..

Sat: Rob's birthday!! Spent the whole day at the beach with him and friends.. we had such a great time.. weather was fantastic.. bbqed and played swedish ballgames.. Went to a nightclub and danced the night away.. Was cheatday.. Candy and alcohol.. 
Sun: Hungover.. lol..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2002)

I feel so darn motivated to work out right now.. I just wanna leave work and go for a run.. it's so sunny outside.. And I'm stuck in here!!  Will make my afternoon workout a killer though!! This three day break from working out really made me motivated.. I want to kick some a$$!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey davidjohnsondean!  Didn't see that post before.. guess I was busy posting! 
Stacy Keibler huh?? hmm, I'm not too familiar with WWE wrestling .. lol.. but I'll check it out!

I've never heard about Pauline Nordin actually.. hmm, that's weird, there are not too many swedish Fitness girls.. Is she competing in America?

Thanks for all the kind words! Motivates me a lot!  Feel pretty sluggish after a very lazy weekend..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2002)

Just checked out Stacy.. She looks great! But I don't look much like her I think!  Wouldn't mind it though, she has a great bod!


----------



## david (Jul 14, 2002)

No, but it is my way of saying your cute though!  You have the cute face that Stacy has and seem to have the body she has as well.  Kinda the same qualities, unique in each of your ways and downright cute!  LOL!

I told her I would endorse (link wise) to my webpage per her request, however, I wouldn't dare to call her bc/ I don't know the Swedish language.  Her web page is Swedish for the most part which is unhelpful to me!  So, I'm unsure if she's coming to America.  Can you decipher through the Swedish Language on her web page for me?

I'll send you her video.  It's short-sweet but amazingly awesome!  You have speakers, right?

It's funny, you work while America is sleeping in which I'm currently awake NOW!  And when your sleeping, I'm working out and running around town like a clown.  So when do I sleep?  I don't!  Scary thought, huh?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2002)

From now on I'll just call you Djd, cause that name is too darn long.. lol

Sure, I will def. translate the website if you'd like.. post the link and I'll look into it.. I'm pretty bored at work anyway.. lol
BTW, I'm sure she's speaking english, most swedes speak very good english!


----------



## david (Jul 15, 2002)

Speaking of long, Pauline's web address is too long so click on my www at the bottom of my post and go to bodubuilding section, then to female bodybuidling and fitness button and click on Pauline Nordin.  I have to restart my computer cecause my computer is acting funny.  Be right back.

PS.  If you want, you can call me David.


----------



## david (Jul 15, 2002)

Nike Girl,

Did you get that video I sent?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey nike girl!! How are you today sweetie???? 
Hope your doing great!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey NG! Thanks for popping in my journal over yonder  I appreciate your input and kind words!

It helps to know that your being watched huh  

I understand how you feel about wanting to leave work at workout! I get that same feeling too! That's when I make an excuse to go to the otherside of the building! lol

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey guys!

Djd, no, didn't get the video, but I looked at the website! She looks fantastic, very lean and muscular! The website was in english, so I don't reallt know why you need a translation... 

Princess, I did have a great day..  Thanx for asking.. Time difference really sucks, if it wasn't for that we could keep each other company while working.. Oh well, there's always lots of new posts in the morning.. But I miss all the action! 

Hammer, Hey, welcome to IM!! Glad to see you here!  Yep, journaling is great for motivation!I would probably have cheated more if it wasn't for this place! lol.. Why don't you start a journal here too! We'd love to have you here!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

Workout yesterday:
Chest & Ticeps.. I think I'll write down the entire workout today, I've so been slacking doing that.. 

warm up: 3 min rowing, 1 set benchpress with low weight..

*Benchpress w/ barbell: 3sets, 7-9 reps @ 35kg (70 lbs) 
*incline bechpress w/ dumbells: 3 sets, 6-8 reps @20-25kg ((40-50lbs)
*Pec dec flyes: 3 sets, 8-10 reps @40 kg(80lbs)
( I cheated a lot on these, I can feel it in my biceps today...)
*An exercise I don't know the name of.. sort of flyes that concentrates on the upper chest.. 3 sets, 10-12 reps

*Rope pull-down: 3 sets, 8 reps 20kg (40lbs)
*Tricep extensiond: 3sets, 10 reps 5kg (10lbs)
*triceps dips: 2 sets

Might have over-done triceps a bit.. 

25 min cardio.. intervals


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

Meals were:

Meal1:
Oatmeal, proteinpowder (where's the fat??)

Meal2:
Proteinshake, apple (where's the fat..?)

Meal 3:
Chickenbreast, sunflower seeds, sallad (baby corn, cucumber, tomatoes..)

Meal4 (Snack):
green apple

Meal5:
Green apple, sunflower seeds, 5 oz lean beef, mushrooms & zucchini..


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

uhm.. thanks.. But I think you need to be more specific.. What's nice? My workout? diet? 

Well, anyways, thanx..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

K, meals so far today:

Meal 1:
0.4 (1 dl)cup oatmeal (actually it's 0.352 cup, but I don't think I need to be that specific.. )
6 egg whites
1 oz sunflowerseeds

Meal 2:
proteinshake
green apple
sunflowerseeds (I don't know WHY I love these things so much..lol)

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken breast
2/3 avocado
sallad of: cucumber, broccoli, red pepper, yellow pepper and zucchini

Meal 4 will be (pre-workout) :
1 green apple
proteinshake

not sure how 5&6 will turn out yet
..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

Haven't logged on fitday for a while.. just wanted to make sure I was doing things in the right direction.. Meals 1-4 today:
1320 cals 48% protein, 19% carbs, 33% fat.. Pretty good..
After meal 5&6 I should reach about 1800 cals, which would be ideal.. nice.. or as Lightman puts it: very nice...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey girl.. your diet looks great!!  very clean.. good job! 
and great exercise yesterday too chick!  I bet your tris are hurting today??

I know.. I wish we were on the same time spand! I love chatting w/ you! We have SOOOO much in common!  
chat w/ ya later.. just had to check in on your side!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning NG!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

I love your journal. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2002)

nike girl,

your right, she changed it to english FINALLY!

I sent that video just now to: superstaress@spray.se


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2002)

I take it back!  I just received an email notification stating that the file I sent is to big for your mailbox!  Hmmn, you can only receive files 1MB long?!?!

If you have an alternate account such as yahoo etc.  let me know!  It's a video you OUGHT to see for yourself.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 16, 2002)

I was referring to your progress thus far, judging from your pics, your in damn good shape, not too mention pretty good looking. Also your diet seems to be right on as well.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey guys.. guess you're all sound asleep right now.. while I'm working.. or maybe it's morning for some of you..

P-girl, yeah I know.. we share many good and unfortuneately some bad (like sometimes being obsessive freaks.. lol)..  yep, the tris still hurt, but the chest is even WORSE.. can you work chest now, or is it still a no no due to uhm watermelon activity.?. 

Djd, well, you don't need to send it.. I could download it for her homepage if I'd like.. don't want to do that from work though.. 

Nt, hey there! Glad to see you here, first visit, isn't it?? That's your wife in your avatar, right? she is such a hottie!!   

Lightman, well that's more like it!  thanx!  I'll probably start a lean bulk soon, so I can put on some more volume.. or maybe just go for a bad a$$ cut.. I'm not sure..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

I had such an amaaaazing back & bicep workout yesterday! I'm so daaarrrn sore!! I like it!!  

I acted like such a bitch yesterday.. I feel really bad about it..  I don't want to write down the whole story, but it was basicly a moment when my insecurity took over.. And this whole thing was acted out on the person I love most, Rob..  I feel so bad.. I ignored him and basicly ruined the whole evening we had planned.. It's not exactly the first time this happens either..  I guess it's a thing I'll grow out of.. I don't know.. this ALWAYS seems to happen when I have my period (which I have right now..  ) and I don't know how to stop it.. Somebody pleeease tell me I'm not alone with this.. 
Rob is such a darling though and was basicly most confused.. and sad of course.. but he's not mad at me.. 
Damn, I need to get these things out of my system!! I must be able to control it, how could I not be?? *sighs* 
well, Rob, if you read this, I promise I'll make it up to you..  BIG time..


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> P-girl,
> ...




Jeez......I don`t even get a mention any more  

Anyway......don`t worry about HSRB.....I`m sure he can handle it.......it`s amazing what a guy will put up with from a beautiful babe  

Anyway ( pII  ).....you know you`ve always got my shoulder to cry on...............but I take no responsibility for my wandering hands


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUQ!! This is NOT my day (more like WEEK..)!!
 I just wrote a reply and it was deleted.. second time today!!! 

hmm.. let's see what I remember.. I remember the first two words very well! :
Well STUPID (remember what time of the month it is.. I'm allowed to be a bitch..  ) that's because you never visit me anymore!! Think I'd talk to a wall.. 

I know HBSR can handle it.. but he SOOO doesn't deserve it.. 

hmm.. shoulders.. makes me remember something.. (I have an excellent memory, ask Eggs, he knows all about it..  ) You promised a pic a while ago... still haven't seen it.. Put it up Mystery Man!!  you could even put it in my journal, that would give great advertising opportunities!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> that's because you never visit me anymore!!



Ignoring all the rest of the bs   

I do visit you.....I just haven`t been around recently

As I`m sure you have noticed, I was in a bit of a fight with MM.com....................though I am back now.....prepare to be pornalised on a regular basis


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

*ignoring pornalising comment..* 

Yeah.. I read something about that.. well, who won??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

NG ... that is my wife in my AV ... she is a hottie.  She's now blonde ... he he 

She's now attempting to become like the rest of the IM hotties here ... tight, tight, tight! 

How goes the day today?  I read you had a couple of bad days ...


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2002)

OK.  But just to let you know, the video I have is not the one on her site.  But anyways, it was quite impressive.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

A blonde? that's nice.. but I like that dark, mysterious look too.. hmm, what do you perfer?? 
Why don't you bring her here? I'm sure she'd have a lot of fun.. 
But Kuso and his gang would be all over her of course.. But from what I've heard, you don't mind others nibbling on her (or was that licking..  )  

Yeah.. tell me about bad days..  I shouldn't complain though.. but my BF should..


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> *ignoring pornalising comment..*
> 
> Yeah.. I read something about that.. well, who won??



Oh cum on...admit it,,,,you love the pornalising  

Who won?????......not too sure yet, but they kinda invited me back by unbanning my email account and saying I could rejoin 

Thanks anyway guy`s


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

I like her either way ... she changes her hair colour every once in a while, as do I.  We hate to have corporate Canada  corrupt us with it's suit wearing, bulging stomach, no fun attitude.  I think the next colour is blue streaks ... he he.  

Here being Sweden?  I'm sure she'd have fun!!    But I'm sure she'd put you in the front of the line for the fun ... he he he

I'm sure your bf is coping with things ... we men always do.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah Kuso, show them..  I still visit the place somtimes, but I keep a lower profile that you..  

I hope I'll be leaving soon.. my dad is supposed to pick me up.. late as always.. but I'm having a pretty good time now that everyone seems to be awake!


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Yeah Kuso, show them..  I still visit the place somtimes, but I keep a lower profile that you..



I`ll sure do my best.......they haven`t heard the last from me yet   LOL



> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I hope I'll be leaving soon.. my dad is supposed to pick me up.. late as always.. but I'm having a pretty good time now that everyone seems to be awake!



Glad to hear you are feeling a little better


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

NT.. you know I mean IM..  .. But I'm sure she'd "be well taken care of" here in Sweden too though.. 

So you're a bit wild and crazy.. colouring hair all the time.. I'm such a wuz with my hair.. never dare to do anything.. 
But you seem to show corporate Canada wild and crazy in other ways too... when are you going back to hedo?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Yes Kuso.. I'm feeling much better.. nothing like a conversation to a farting dog and a hedo- practiser..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm leaving in a sec!! Dad's here.. 

Take care and be sure to fill this place with goodies that I can enjoy tomorrow when you're all asleep!!  

Over and out,
Jen


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

Se you tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

We do our best _not_ to fit into the corporate image.  he he


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Jen.. Whats up?
I saw that your on.. what time is it on your side of the world?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey P! I must have missed you.. Sorry.. 

Workouts yesterday:
*a total of 1.5 hrs of biking..
*Weights: Shoulders and abs.. Again, had a fantastic workout.. I started taking my thermo this week again and I have had amazing workout since! I don't really feel a boost of energy coming, but when I'm in the gym I feel like pushing it real hard! It's great! Did some new exercises and I am really sore... And I'm STILL a bit sore since monday's chest workout.. not to mention tuesdays back.. 
* 30 min powerwalk.. this wasn't supposed to happen, but I missed my bus and didn't feel like sitting there just waiting for the next..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Diet today:
Meal 1:
0.4 cup oatmeal 
a few sunflower seeds
6 egg whites
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2:
proteinshake
green apple
a handful of natural peanuts

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken breast
peppers
cucumbers
zucchini
(was supposed to have the rest of the peanuts, but somehow I had them as an early apetizer  )

Well, Eggie-darlin' I wasn't ready yet!  Lookie, lookie:
Meal 4:
green apple
peach
2 oz turkey breast
sunflower seeds

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
sallad (lettuce, cucumber)

Meal6:
Blueberries
sunflower seeds
proteinshake


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey NG 

Hmm, only three meals?  I'm going to have to talk to your cook about that.

(Psst, cook... more meals)

*taps fingers on desk*  Well, you usually do pretty good so I wont push that any further.

Hmmm, leave little goodies for you to find when you're logged on? I dont know about all that... wheres our motivation? 

I really should stop by here more, sowwy.  Anyways, talk to you later.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Now Mr "I don't hang around here very often anymore", is that better??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Uhm, forgot to write : look at edited post!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey girl!! Whatcha up too?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

I was writing in your journal!  take a peek!

Wohoo, this is my 400th post.. I'm a bit behind I guess.. but I'm getting there..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey girl.. okay I will go look in my journal!!
YEA for the 400th post.. no your not behind, you just have a life!! LOL!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Thats much better *looking for smiley with foot in mouth*

*whistles* But being a man and all I could never admit making a mistake.      

Congrats on 400 posts!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Now how do you like this smiley?? 






I think it fits you pretty well!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

LMAO!!! I love that smiley Nikegirl!!  COOL!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Ouch!  But I was asking for a smiley with its foot in its mouth, not one with tire tracks all over its face!  You were way off


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Well.. how about this one.. I'm the one to the right, and you're to the left! 





Now what do you say Mr?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

What do I have to say to that?

Umm, mines bigger than yours is


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

*ignoring Eggs*

Yesterday was rest day.. Needed it big time.. did both cardio and weights mon, tues, wed.. Tonight is legs. Looking forward to it, missed my leg workout last week and I feel like hitting them hard.. will do lower weights and higher reps though.. If I'm still able to walk, I'll do some cardio afterwards... That'll help preventing soreness.. Don't want to be too sore tomorrow since  bf and I are going to Copenhagen (capital of Denmark, connected to "my city" with a bridge).. There will be a lot of walking..
Tomorrow is also cheat day!

My pants are finally starting to feel looser again.. They were pretty tight there for a while after vacation in Greece..  
I'm glad this eating clean is paying off! Thar reminds me, soon time for meal no 2... I'm hungry!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2002)

Diet today, friday

Meal 1:
6 egg whites (these eggs where HUGE..)
1 tbsp flax
sunflower seeds
1/8 cup oatmeal.. (I was out of it.. thought  it would last one more day, but NATURALLY mom HAD to make her some oatmeal yesterday..  )
small apple (had to have some more carbs..)
cinnamon

Meal 2:
protein shake (about 35g protein)
20 unsalted, unroasted peanuts
small green apple

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken breast
cucumber and mushrooms
1/2 avocado

Meal 4:
proteinshake
green apple
1/2 avocado

Meal 5:
1 kiwi
5 oz lean beef
sunflower seeds
bell pepper and zucchini


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2002)

Will soon leave work I think.. I can't stand it any longer.. I'm so bored..  

Hope you all will have a wonderful weekend! 

Jen


----------



## Eggs (Jul 19, 2002)

Well you asked there Missy.  Even did the petulant "I'm sticking my tongue out at you smiley", so I think we're square.

I thought pants were supposed to be tight in Europe... butt... they always told me that when I went to buy jeans... oh, that could be why the stares and constant pinching of my posterior... by people who werent girls.  *cringe*  Definitely joking on that one... butt tight pants arent bad... as long as you're not talking Jennifer Lopez or love handles.  She's a bit HUGE.

Like me, but I'm not as posteriorly endowed. "these eggs where HUGE.."  Spanks!  I workout 

Jobs suck, which reminds me, I need to go check out of the barracks and go home.  Oooh, I'll have chat access *evil laughter*

Have fun in Copenhagen  

Oh, and by the way... Ignor-ant people arent cool.   

Even when they pay Eggs compliments.

Ciao!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2002)

Eggie..
Well, we already discussed the J-Los issue, and I still think she's hot!  won't go into that again..

You work out? well, the eggs this morning were TINY..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2002)

So, my honey and I are going to Copenhagen today.. the weather is supposed to be fab, so I think we'll have a wonderful time.. Today is cheat day, so I WILL get an ice-cream.. 
Just had my usual b-fast though.. I'm not planning on going over board.. 

So, hope you all will hava a nice saturday (whenever you wake up.. Sleepyheads.. )!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn...  

I am such the abused one around here.  

You just went into it   I'll concede this one for the sake of not having to argue it again.  Dont let it go to your head though.

Hmmm, Ice cream and Copenhagen... sounds like a date!  Have fun


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey Nike_girl

Saw your new siggie!!! Leaving for Rome you lucky girl!!! and now Copenhagen? I was there too a few years back... Loved the fact that day time lasted forever.... lots to do and see... have fun!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi Eggs and Lina!

Eggs, don't be sad, I'll try to be nicer.. ok?  

lina, Yeah, leaving in 20 days.. nervous and excited at the same time! 

Copenhagen was a lot of fun! Had a real good cheat day! Weather was great, boyfriend was wonderful and food was good! couldn't be better..  Had a double date in the evening with some of Rob's friends and we had a blast!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Went for a short run yesterday.. It started raining minutes after I left the house.. I don't mind a little rain, so I continued.. Then the sky opened and I started getting cold, so I went back.. About 20 mins I would guess.. 
Still raining today.. it sucks! 

Meal 1:
6 egg whites
0.4 cup oatmeal w. sunflowerseeds
forgot to take my flax...


----------



## Eggs (Jul 22, 2002)

So you're going to be nicer?  Is that a promise?   

Rain Runs are fun I think... as long as its not cold rain and windy.  Then they suck.  Of course its even nicer when it rains for an hour (enough to keep everything green) and then clears up!  Oh well, it'll be nice up North for you I'm sure 

Yeah Lina, I hear you on that... but the mental effects of it being light almost 24/7 then being dark in the winter time around 24/7 are pretty harsh.  I lived in Iceland for 18 months, and knew alot of people that got just a little bit whacky because of that.  Of course on mainland like Norway or Sweden there is probably much more to do, so it doesnt affect one as badly. 

Glad you had a great time in Copenhagen!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning NG! You are sooo lucky to be going to Rome. Can I ask why you are going? I hope you have a great time! Take some pics for us to see.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Eggie and Newly Buff! 

Eggs, yeah, I'll try to be nicer.. 
Yeah, it's light pretty long here in the summer.. sun goes up at about 4:00-4:30 and down at about 10:00.. Somethink like that..

NB, welcome!  Glad you stopped by.. yeah, going to Rome alright.. For two months to study italian!  Will be lots of fun! And I will def. take pics! Will be going to school from 2:00PM-5:00PM, so there's a lot of room for pic-taking activities!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Eggie and Newly Buff!
> 
> Eggs, yeah, I'll try to be nicer..
> ...



I am SOOOO jealous! What a chance of a lifetime! Enjoy it girl!! I am sure you will.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Am going to Norway on wednesday afternoon for mountain hiking! Will be lots of fun! Bought hiking boots yesterday.. very expensive but oh so comfy!!  I really like being out in the wild.. this mountain is the highest in north europe, but it won't be too hard.. Bf has done a lot of research, and we'll make it just fine.. 
But if I'm not back by monday night, you better send some helicopters to pick us up.. 

Worked chest and triceps.. Wasn't very into it, I think it's all this rain that's affecting my workout mood.. It's been raining all day and it doesn't seem to stop soon.. 
Oh, did 30 mins of cardio.. Will be dancing with my fellow cheerleaders-dancers tonight too which will be some extra cardio too..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Girl!! Did you have a good weekend?
Have fun going hiking..and be careful too!! Sooo will you be able to chat w/  us when your there??? 
Have a great day today..I hope it stops raining!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh right, I forgot to mention, I was in the paper today! A pretty big article and a colour photo of me only!  Pretty nice.. It's a serie of people who just graduated and are leaving their home to seek new adventures.. So I talked a little about Rome and what I've planned on doing next and stuff..
Am standing with kickboxing gloves (used to do a lot of kickboxing..) and looking in a mirror at my gym.. Pretty nice.. they'll publish it at the homepage in a few days I think, so I might post it later..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi Princess!  had a nice weekend?

No, I won't be able to talk to you while hiking.. I'm not exactly brining a lap top!  I will be in touch with mother nature, internet will be far away, that's the point! 
But I will tell you all about it when I get back and I'm sure my darling will take lots of pics with his digital camera!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh, forgot to answer the weekend part.. YES, I had a really nice weekend! Copenhagen was wonderful!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh my gosh.. girl.. I am such a dork.. I meant to say.. "Will u be able to chat w/ us while IN ROME" DUH~ Sorry about that!! 
You would be Very strange if you took your laptop while hiking!! HAHA!!

Oh~ I had a good weekend thanks!! Went by to fast though


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok, my bad honey!  Yes, I will be able to talk to you in Rome.. the school has internet and computers (dooh) available to students! I would miss you guys too much! 

Glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh no.. IT WAS MY BAD GIRL!! LoL!!!
Thats cool the school has the computers and internet!!! Good thing.. i would miss talking to you too! 
Sounds like you had a fun weekend girlie!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok.. here's my pic that I talked about.. That was in the paper.. It's very small, was about 5 times bigger in the paper..


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

very cool ... did you kickbox for sport or for exercize?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

only for exersice.. I really love it.. haven't attended a class for a long time.. Miss that kicking and punching!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Thats a very good picture of you!! You look sooo cute!!!  Congrats on having your picture in the paper sweetie!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 22, 2002)

Used to do alot of kickboxing?  Hey, if you miss the punching... you know where I am! 

  <----- Eggs

 <----- NG

   <----- Eggs

Cool pic too.  Oooh, I know somebody famous... I know somebody famous...  

Erm, I'd better go before I get too carried away.  Time to go tan.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

The Norway thing is OFF!.. I'm so incredibly dissapointed!!!! I really feel like crying! Or just smashing something.. I know, I'm not very good at handeling rejections.. 
I was looking forward to this.. Bought those damn shoes that I couldn't afford.. thought it would be wonderful to do something with Rob before I left.. and now BANG, we can't go!!! Arghh, I hate life sometimes!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2002)

Just got back from my workout.. second one today.. 
Did a run this late morning after finding out we're not going to Norway.. as I said, I'm not very good with dissapointments, so I decided to run it off.. It worked.. 

So, workouts today:
*60 min running.. did some walking as well... was very fueled up and runned much faster as usual, and lost my breath.. 
*Weights: Back, biceps.. great workout..
*35 min cardio: 10 min biking, 25 min on stepper..

A bit too much cardio today perhaps, but I needed it..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2002)

oops, Eggs, sorry, forgot to mention your post.. now who's being rude?  sowwy.. Yeah, I'd fight you anytime.. 
and oh, Princess, sorry to you too!  thanx hon!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2002)

Meals today:

Meal1:
0.4 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds
cinnamon, sweetner
6 egg whites, one yolk
(forgot flax again!  )

Meal2: (after running)
Proteinshake 
frozen raspberries
orange ( I think  )

Meal3:
5 oz chicken breast
cucumber
zucchini
orange

Meal 4:
proteinshake
apple

Will have 1 or 2 more meals.. probably 2..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey Jen~ what happend?? Why can't you go to Norway now?? Sorry girl.. I know your very disapointed and that you were looking forward to that trip! 
WoW lots of cardio.. but like you said.. you needed to take your mind off crap!  Good job!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey Princess!  Thanx for your kind words..
Well, one of the guys (basicly the guy with the best knowledge about mountain hiking/climbing) who was going with us could't go.. His girlfriend got hurt and couldn't take care of their baby, so he had to stay with her.. sucks..  Guess I'll have to try my boots some other time!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

That does suck honey!! Sorry!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2002)

I saw that your online & Just wanted to say Hi!!  
Have a good night girlie!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey NG, sorry to hear that you cant make it to Norway before you head to Italy.  I know how much you were looking forward to it 

Hey, there some fun hiking down in the Rome area !  (I know its not with Rob, but you might enjoy it until you get back up there).  You can take a train down to Gaeta and they have some nice hiking there, and up North is really great.  Perhaps you can take the train to Switzerland for an extended weekend, cant beat that.

Your meals looked good, and of course I always approve of running 

Well, hope you have a good week and enjoy your time off!  Today all I did was went and got my drivers license for Illinois, bought my little Sis Starbucks (Iced Tazo Chai rocks) and took a long nap on my lawn with the sun nice and bright.  Oh, and met with some landscapers about redoing the front of the house... but that was fun.  I think I could almost get used to this Not working thing... cardboard box, here I come!

See ya NG


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey.. guess I didn't uodate yesterday... Was with my love.. Had a great time..
Workouts yesterday were 1 hr cardio..

Eggs, thanks for lightening me up!  It still sucks about Noeway of course, was supposed to be there now.. but on the other hand, I'll be in Rome in 17 days.. And we might go for a little hike near by.. have wonderful nature here too, just not very many mountains!  when are you leaving for canada?


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey.. guess I didn't uodate yesterday... Was with my love.. Had a great time..



 Musta been great...cause I don`t remember a thing


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Kuso! Long time no see! 

That's because you were drunk and your "little friend" didn't work.. so I had to get someone else..  sorry..


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Kuso! Long time no see!
> 
> That's because you were drunk and your "little friend" didn't work.. so I had to get someone else..  sorry..



  ........now thats just............ .......


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

haha.. gotcha!  
don't be sad Kusoman, I'm sure your uhm "love" movies will help you get your manhood back.. alone..


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Ouch!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

You`re right....give me a minute
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yep....just saw a couple of mpeg`s....working fine now


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Kuso.. yuck.. you didn't have to TELL me! 

TP.. yeah.. I'm bad..


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh cum on N_G.....like you can think of a more interesting topic than my manhood


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning NG and all you pervs! LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning NB!!  Well actually, it's 3:20 PM here, but thanks anyway!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey...nice avatar


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

you think? It's so blurry.. I'm not sure if I should keep it or not? whatcha think?


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Well.............unless you`ve got a pic of yourself either topless or in a thong to replace it with  I`d stick with this one 

I like it.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

*sighs*



... I'll keep it..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok.. I'm leaving for the gym..  shoulders, abs and some cardio.. I think.. might skip cardio.. been doing a lot of cardio lately..


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

ROTF  Guess not 

Seriously...this one is cool!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

G`morn`n n_b


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

morning NG ...

I say keep the av!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2002)

Morning NG (or good afternoon to you).  Heading to Canada on the 27th I believe... which should be this Saturday.  Going up into Ontario and will be on the Montreal River (I think... my geography is terrible, atleast America wise )

I like the pic in your avatar, keep it


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok guys.. you've got me convinced, I'll keep the avvy! 

NT, Eggs, "morning" to you too! 

Just came back from the gym.. shoulders and abs.. had such a great workout.. I usually hate working abs, I don't know why really, just hate.. Well, anyways, it was fun today and I have a feeling I will be very sore tomorrow!
Skipped the cardio, decided that it would be too much.. I have to do it tomorrow after legs or I'll get too darn sore.. and Bf and I are going hiking on sat and sun (which will be much cardio too.. ), so I can't be too sore.. 

Aww, my lovely, wonderful super cute dog is lying next to me right now.. he's poking me with his wittle nose and wants attention.. will play with him now! He's just the cutest dog in the whole world.. wanna see? here he is!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

and another one! Isn't he the cutest??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey honey!! I love the avatar!! Keep it! AWWWW your dog is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2002)

He is cute... whats his name.  You're not one of those people thats calls your dog... "dog" are you? 

Sounds like you had a fun workout!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeh P and E.. he really is cute!  just came home from walking him!

I guessed right yesterday! My abs are SORE!! my shoulders too!! tried some new exercises and it seemed to work well! I love it!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 26, 2002)

You so avoided my question Ng  

Dogs name... give it up. 

Have a good day.  *sigh* Impossible to catch you on anymore, I tell you... you Swedes need to fix your clocks, they're a bit fast (like 7 hours or something).


----------



## Jenny (Jul 26, 2002)

Well E.. I'm sorry, but my dog told me he wanted it to stay confidential...   

And about the time.. it's you who are a bit slow...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2002)

hey honey! how are u??? Have fun hiking this weekend!~!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 26, 2002)

Good excuse NG... I knew it, your dog doesnt have a name.  How cruel, how would you feel going through life being called "girl" or "woman" ?  When Rob sees you does he say,"Hey Woman!"  Hmmm?

Its sad, really...

Just got back from playing some volleyball.  What did you do today?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Ok, I'm back! Had a wonderful time hiking this weekend! Rob and I have so much fun together! But I got a bit pissed at times when he said the hiking would be shorter than it was in reality..  And when we realised he forgot to bring matches!  that one I only laughed at.. we passed 1 (one!) house on the way and we were able to buy a lighter from the nice people living there! Thank god, otherwise we'd go hungry! 

Cheated some.. But I'm sure I walked it off... 5 hours hiking (with hills I have to add!!) saturday and 6 hours sunday! With our huge backpacks on.. we were pretty darn sweaty! 

Back at work today.. new assignments.. pretty fun.. not much time left for surfing though..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Meals so far today:

Meal 1:
0.4 cup oatmeal
6 egg whites
1½ tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
medium green apple.. (where's the p and f? )

Meal 3:
5 oz roast beef
sallad (cucumber, mushrooms, bell pepper, lettuce..)
5 olives

Meal 4:
Protein shake
small green apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 6: 
Protein shake
5 almonds 
1tbsp sunflower seeds


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey girl! I am glad you guys had fun hiking!! 
Have a great day today!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanx honey! Hope you had a wonderful weekend too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

No prob! I did have a good weekend too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

good afternoon ... he he

you're busy today?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, I was busy.. it's pretty late in the afternoon, so it's slowing down.. I work at the reception this week.. all the american costumers starts calling now.. 
What do you do at work? busy today?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

I work in the storage and backup department for our company.  We backup all the company servers and are responsible for restores.  It's not usually very busy.  I'm actually thinking of doing something different.  Computers for me have become dull.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2002)

Yesterdays workouts were:
Weights: chest& triceps.. ouch! 
Cardio: 20 min on stepper


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2002)

Rob's leaving for China today..  it really sucks.. big time.. He might not get back before I leave.. that would brake my heart.. No, it wouldn't, but I would be pretty upset about it.. 

Yesterday was rest-day from workouts... I needed it.. I'm so freaking tired all the time..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey girl! How ya feeling today? Sorry your honey left for China! I hope he gets back before you leave!! 
WOW 11 DAYS.. Are you ready?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey NG... I just got back from Canada and have to get some rest, but will write when I get up.

Hope everything is going well and Rob has a safe trip.

talk to you later 

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2002)

Eggie babe.. I've started a new journal!  Look for "NG's Roman Challange"!  

Want to hear all about the trip!


----------

